# Fährt Tom Chilton aka Kalgan WoW gegen die Wand?



## fripon (26. April 2008)

Naja in den US Foren ist das "geheule" gegenüber der Arena sehr groß geworden.

So wird in den Foren für die Abschafung der Arnea gebeten.(Was ich für übertrieben halte).

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=1&pageNo=1 (Part1)
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...54416&sid=1 (Part2)

Jedoch finde ich schon das das PvP in WoW von Zeit zu Zeit immer schlechter als besser wird.

Es gibt einfach kein Ausgleich zur Arena da man dort alle fetten Items bekommt.
Und Arena ist nun wirklich kein PvP für mich...

Jetzt werden sogar noch auf BG items Wertungen benötigt.(Dazu gab es auch hier schon 100 threads^^)

Man munkelt auch das bei Wrath auf die "neuen" Open PvP sachen auch Wertungen benötigen werden um sie zu kaufen.
Völliger Blödsinn ist das.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste es verschieden gleich Gute Items in jeden "PvP" berreich geben.
Sowohl in Arena und im BG/Open PvP(jedoch muss dafür das Ehre System grundlegend überarbeitet werden)

Der wahrscheinlich verursache für die Krankhafte "Ea Sports"(olololololol geh CS Spielen man..) Geschichte ist vermutlich Tom Chilton.

Hier etwas über ihn...



> Chilton&#8217;s first brain child, Age of Shadows, was Ultima Online&#8217;s fifth expansion pack. It saw two new classes, a new continent, new items, new spells, and &#8230; resistances to most of the changes since their announcement. The weapons, argued the player base, were too anime-y, too wieldy, too colorful, to be truly worthy of UO. The PvP system, they claimed, was being skewed towards specific roles and classes and did not allow skill to overcome gear differences.
> 
> EA, Origin, and Chilton dismissed most of the criticism, stating how exciting and new it all would be. Shortly thereafter the exodus began. Slowly, first, then more and more, an avalanche. Origin never again developed a game the size of AoS, Chilton left the sinking boat to join Blizzard and develop the much-criticised PvP system (which, again, emphasizes gear over skill) and, today, World of Warcraft, The Burning Cusade.



Dieser Post stammt aus dem Jahre 11/06.

Also schon etwas länger her jedoch scheint er sich zu bewahrheiten.

Meiner meinung nach sollte blizzard schnelst möglich die Notbremse ziehen sonst wars das bald mit WoW(zumindest im PvP technischen bereich).

Was meint ihr dazu?

MfG


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.

(Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)


----------



## Sarad (26. April 2008)

Langsam wird echt krass... und jetzt noch mit den "only PvP" Server... 15 Euro dafür bezahlen... Blizz muss das Geld ja brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.


zwar nicht gnz nett aber vom sinn her richtig^^


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Bei sowas kann ich nicht mehr nett bleiben. Ich frag mich einfach was in den Hirnen von solchen rückgratlosen Flachwichsern abläuft.

Ich hab weniger Probleme damit, wenn das 70er gegen 70er sind. Aber bei Lowies setzen bei mir die guten Manieren aus.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (26. April 2008)

Arena ist auch garnicht mehin Fall, BG´s haben mir schon immer besser gefallen und wie gesagt kannste auch vergessen wenn jeder Hans und Franz mit Arena Gear rummrennt.


----------



## teroa (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)




jup sp siehts aus


----------



## Annovella (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Bei sowas kann ich nicht mehr nett bleiben. Ich frag mich einfach was in den Hirnen von solchen rückgratlosen Flachwichsern abläuft.
> 
> Ich hab weniger Probleme damit, wenn das 70er gegen 70er sind. Aber bei Lowies setzen bei mir die guten Manieren aus.




Spiel halt auf einem PVE REALM ohne PVP AN? lowb0b

Ansonsten stimms schon, früher warste der King mit Tier2(was jetzt ja Tier5 umgerechnet wäre) Tier6 bzw. Tier3 gab es kaum, weil es damals noch nich soviele Freaks gab die sogut im PvE abgehen. Aber ich sagte schon als BC rauskam: Das wird nix.. die 60er Zeit war halt am schönsten und das finden iwie die meisten guten Spieler. PvE und PvP gehörte zusammen und hat beides mit DEM SELBEN Gear spass gemacht. Keine Abhärtung, keine freeforall s3/t6-früher t3- epix..... naja


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)



PvP weckt eben einfach mehr Emotionen. Wer ärgert sich schon wenn er von einem NPC Boss gekillt wird? Aber das Wissen, dass es ein anderer Spieler war .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M°ýË (26. April 2008)

@Sarad Blizzard hat genug Geld..
Beispiele:
13 Euro im Monat
20 Euro für den Charaktertransfer
8 Euro für Namenumänderung
15 Euro Turnier Server 
14,99 für das Spiel Cd + Key (Neuanfänger)
20 Euro für BC 

Kosten/einnahmeverhältnis ist denke ich mal
1 zu 3..verdienen sich Schweine Geld dran..

mfg


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch.

Hätte ich als ich WoW angefangen habe, auch nur in Ansätzen geahnt, was mir auf nem PvP-Server schwant, hätte ich deinem "Rat" auch folge geleistet.

Da mir dies aber nicht klar war, sitz ich halt nun hier fest. Und Server wechseln? Trotz eines Raides, der erfolgreich ist und wo ich im Offi-Team sitze? Glaubste doch selber nicht, oder?

Mal abgesehen von den hunderten Kollegen die man aufm Server kennen gelernt hat. Ich bin zum Glück kein so ein asozialier Vollspaten, der Freundschaften einfach so kündigt, wie es anscheinend alle "spiel doch pve, lol"-Schreier sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tikume schrieb:


> PvP weckt eben einfach mehr Emotionen. Wer ärgert sich schon wenn er von einem NPC Boss gekillt wird? Aber das Wissen, dass es ein anderer Spieler war ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf solche Emotionen kann ich verzichten! Und wenn ich sie doch haben will, kann ich ins BG gehen.


----------



## Bullet1990 (26. April 2008)

Jeder kriegt doch sicher mal das verlangen, wenn er durch Strangle läuft und nen lowie sieht, den ma schnell umzuknocken und vielleicht mal an seiner Leiche stehen zu bleiben und den wieder zu killen, aber was manchmal abläuft ist wirklich krass. Da zahlt man >10€ im Monat und wird wirklich 3 Stunden von irgend einem 70er ständig gekillt. Schafft man es abzuhauen findet der dich, dann geht das Ganze von vorne los. Manchmal wundere ich mich, wer freiwillig stundenlang irgendwelche Lowies onehittet. Wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an so was sinnloses zu tun? Das macht doch nach maximal einer Stunde kein Spaß mehr. Anscheinend gibt es doch Leute, die nichts zu tun haben oder nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen.
Obwohl mir das PvP am besten in WoW gefällt muss ich euch wirklich zustimmen.


----------



## Nevad (26. April 2008)

Das PvP können sie doch ruhig wegstreichen in WoW,der Großteil,der PvP mag wechselt bald eh zu den "PvP-Spielen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt doch sicher mal das verlangen, wenn er durch Strangle läuft und nen lowie sieht, den ma schnell umzuknocken und vielleicht mal an seiner Leiche stehen zu bleiben und den wieder zu killen


Nein, tut es nicht. Tut es eben verdammt nochmal nicht!

Wer dieses Gefühl hat, fällt exakt unter die Kategorie hirnloser Spacken, die ich vorhin schon beschrieben habe.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt doch sicher mal das verlangen, wenn er durch Strangle läuft und nen lowie sieht, den ma schnell umzuknocken und vielleicht mal an seiner Leiche stehen zu bleiben und den wieder zu killen,



Äh, Nein? Welcher Mensch bei gesundem Verstand hat Spaß daran, anderen das Spiel zu vermiesen?


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Äh, Nein? Welcher Mensch bei gesundem Verstand hat Spaß daran, anderen das Spiel zu vermiesen?


Endlich mal jemand, der mich versteht!


----------



## Mindista (26. April 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Manchmal wundere ich mich, wer freiwillig stundenlang irgendwelche Lowies onehittet. Wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an so was sinnloses zu tun?



icht ippe mal auf spieler, die früher selber lange gecampt wurden und als 70er die sau raus lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caytrem (26. April 2008)

vielmerh nur die arena weg
pvp ansich kann doch bleiben open wie BG´s
die arena is der sagnagel weil wie schon gesagt jeder hans wurst mich mit einbegriffen in s2-3 in bgs die leute umkloppt
endweder machen sies für alle gleich BG und arena oder es fällt eines weg das sollte arena sein


----------



## Urengroll (26. April 2008)

wer pvp machen will, soll gotcha spielen...............^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalvak (26. April 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard PvP abschaffen wird oder anderweitig grundlegend verändernd, dafür ist das PvP-System schon zu weit integriert. Die Flame-Threads basieren eher darauf, dass manche Klassen ( Hexer, Heil-Dudu) starke Vorteile gegenüber den meisten anderen Klassen haben und sich deshalb Spieler veräppelt vorkommen.


----------



## Occasus (26. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP weckt eben einfach mehr Emotionen. Wer ärgert sich schon wenn er von einem NPC Boss gekillt wird? Aber das Wissen, dass es ein anderer Spieler war ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat. 

Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.



Deswegen mag ich PvP


----------



## Zla$h (26. April 2008)

Ich persönlich hab keine Lust 3-4 Std lang zu raiden und mach deshalb PvP. Bin ich dann nur weil ich meine Zeit anstatt zu raiden in PvP steck etwa dazu verdammt nie ein gutes Equiop zu bekommen und dann doch von den PvE Leuten umgekloppt zu werden? Deshalb find ichs gut dass es PvP und PvE Equip gibt und finde auch nicht, dass das irgendetwas zerstört. 

Und nur weil ich PvP Spieler bin gehe ich noch lange keine Lowies ganken...und wenn mein Twink gegankt wird logg ich halt um und spiel ihn späöter weiter...wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Annovella (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch.
> 
> Hätte ich als ich WoW angefangen habe, auch nur in Ansätzen geahnt, was mir auf nem PvP-Server schwant, hätte ich deinem "Rat" auch folge geleistet.
> 
> ...




Ich zock auch auf 3 Servern, 2 sind PvP einer Rp PvE... hab acuh ueberall freunde und mein gewissen "standort"

"Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch."

Flamendes Kiddy nc :-)


----------



## Askaril (26. April 2008)

Wenn ihr alle kuscheln statt PVP wollt, zockt HdRO - bessere Grafik und es kommt mit Garantie keine Arena  ^^


----------



## Buddits (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.



Natürlich isses scheiße wen man beim twinken von 70ern gegankt wird, aber wenn man sich gleich so aufregt darf man halt nicht aufn PvP-Server gehn, sonder nsollte sich n char auf nem PvE-Server machen.


----------



## Apex (26. April 2008)

pvp und pve müssen grundlegend voneinander getrennt werden... es muss des equip geben für die gelegenheits pveler z.b. leicht ereichbar und des für die top leute (z.b. leicht ereichbare set über divere drop item massiv aufwerten zu können, welche aber nur bei high bossen dropen)

pvp sollte es auch die "grund" sets geben so wie jetzt die, welche man für ehre bekommt und es solte auhc die sets für die elite geben, bespielsweise das jedes teil 75k ehre und 100 von jeder marke kostet, denn die die wirklich pvp machen und dort auch etwas ereichen wollen werden dies auch schaffen...
nur wie man die gernze zwischen pvp items in der pve verwendung trennt, ka evtl gibts da ja nochn paar gute ideen seiten blizzard... obwohl... ne die versaun wieder alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevydos (26. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Natürlich isses scheiße wen man beim twinken von 70ern gegankt wird, aber wenn man sich gleich so aufregt darf man halt nicht aufn PvP-Server gehn, sonder nsollte sich n char auf nem PvE-Server machen.


Dazu hat er schon eine Antwort gegeben. Lesen ftw?

Ich finde, Arena hat das Spiel demoliert. Wieso? Naja, die Epics da waren einfach viel zu einfach zu bekommen und viele denken, mit den Items von Arena kann man Heros gehen, geschweige denn Raiden!

Wenn ich im grossen und ganzen darüber nachdenke, frage ich mich, was das Spiel überhaupt so besonders macht...PvP ist nicht wirklich berauschend und PvE wird von vielen als immer gleich aufgefasst.

Aber...Ich spiel es trotzdem. Und viele anderen auch.
Ich bin eher ein PvE Typ, und micht stört dieser "Arena-Kram", auch wenn ich selbst S1 (als Ehre Items) mit meinem Schami als Hero-Start-Equip genutzt habe. (Anmerkung: Für Elementar Schamanen gibt es sons nicht wirklich gutes und das bisschen, was die an Trefferwertung dazu brauchen kann man sockeln. Daher ein, meiner Meinung nach, sehr gutes StartEquip für Heroics, wo man sich dann echtes PvE Equip holen kann.)

Was mich am PvE stört ... es gibt Randgruppen - zB Moonkins - diese werden von den Items her immer benachteiligt sein. Doch im PvP - Arena - kann theoretisch JEDE Klasse mit JEDER Skillung sich Equip holen, was GENAU zu ihrer Skillung passt, ohne dabei auf bestimmte Sachen, wie Rüstungsklasse (Stoff- statt Kettenrüstung) verzichten zu müssen...


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Natürlich isses scheiße wen man beim twinken von 70ern gegankt wird, aber wenn man sich gleich so aufregt darf man halt nicht aufn PvP-Server gehn, sonder nsollte sich n char auf nem PvE-Server machen.


Ich zitiere mich ungern selber, aber angesichts dessen, dass dies wohl einer der "ich les die ersten drei Posts dann weiß ich worums geht und kann ne Antwort schreiben"-Posts ist, mache ich mal eine Ausnahme:



ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch.
> 
> Hätte ich als ich WoW angefangen habe, auch nur in Ansätzen geahnt, was mir auf nem PvP-Server schwant, hätte ich deinem "Rat" auch folge geleistet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amathaon (26. April 2008)

jetzt werden schon die battlegrounds geflamet ^^

der einzige punkt ist doch dass du mit pve equip keine chance gegen pvp equipte hast ( was früher halt nich so war)


----------



## Theobald (26. April 2008)

Mir war 3 Monate nach BC klar, das das Spiel in die falsche Richtung steuert, alles nur, um auch noch den letzten Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu leiern.

Wenn man sich die 3,5 Jahre WoW mal anschaut, sieht man, wie die rumeiern. Die Entwicklung läuft dermaßen daneben, aber solange jeder weiterspielt... warum sollen die sich da anstrengen.

Ich bin zum Glück seit einem Jahr raus, und hab die Assizeiten nur am Rande erlebt. RP Server und Arenaboykott sei Dank.


----------



## Jockurt (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.





ApoY2k schrieb:


> Bei sowas kann ich nicht mehr nett bleiben. Ich frag mich einfach was in den Hirnen von solchen rückgratlosen Flachwichsern abläuft.
> 
> Ich hab weniger Probleme damit, wenn das 70er gegen 70er sind. Aber bei Lowies setzen bei mir die guten Manieren aus.




o0
Kein Moderator der wegen schlimmer Sprache eingreift?
Du hast sie wohl nicht mehr alle stramm, oder!?
Zu oft den Kopf aus Wut gegen die Wand gerammt?
Ernsthaft, reg dich mal ab.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)



ich glaub es hackt biste aufen kopf gefallen ?
schoma an die leute gedacht die nich ger raiden oder pve generell machen 
die gehn da nbg oder arena was machen die dann?
ich befürchte das das ganken der kleinen spieler zunehmen würde

und ich als bg spieler würde mir dan n anderes spiel suchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Ok dann drück ich es für die sanften Gemüter nochmal anders aus:

Ich zweifle ernsthaft die kognitive postnatale Entwicklung der Spieler an, die sich in spätpubertären Blutrausch daran ergötzen, wehrlose unterstufige andere Spieler immer wieder töten.

Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> ich glaub es hackt biste aufen kopf gefallen?


Nein bin ich nicht. Mit PvP meine ich btw. AUCH Open PvP, also ist dein Argument hinfällig.
Und wer PvP machen will, der hat genug Auswahlmöglichkeiten an anderen Spielen, die dann auch gebalanced sind, weil sie von Anfang an darauf ausgerichtet waren.


----------



## Sevydos (26. April 2008)

WoW war anfangs viel stärker auf PvE ausgelegt, wenn ich nicht irre...

Und dann kommt PvP sehr stark rein und viele fangen an, sich zu beschweren, dass ein einstiges PvE Spiel keine balanced'ten Klassen zu bieten hat.

Man muss für einen solchen PvP Bereich kein WoW spielen, da gibt es, wie gesagt, weitaus bessere Spiele. Jedoch behaupte ich, dass vom PvE Content, WoW eines der besten Spiele ist(/war).


----------



## Muahdib (26. April 2008)

Wer mein in WoW ein PVP System zu finden was die Klassen wiederspiegelt irrt sich doch eh von daher seh ich das ganze eher als "Zeitvertreib" .

Es gibt kein Stein Schere Papier prinzip jeder kann Prinzipiell gegen jeden gewinnen mit der passenden Skillung und Ausrüstung halt .

Wer DAoC gespielt hat weis was Konterklassen sind aber da war das PVP auch nen ganz anderer Aspekt und man bekam nicht Waffen dafür sondern es gab halt nur PVE Equip ...


Arena gut und schön und bald auch Wertungen für fast alle Items vom S4 also weis ich nicht so genau wer sich nun wieso aufregt wer gut im Arena ist bekommt halt die Items und wer nur ab und an mal Spielt der kann sein PVE Gear ned mehr so gut verbessern dann . Hätte man vielleicht früher einführen sollen Wertung auf alle PVP Items nur dann wäre kaum jemand in die Arena gegangen .

WoW war und wird kein PVP Spiel werden ... es wurde nur Integriert so das auch Kurzzeitspieler ihren Erfolg haben .


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

PvE kommt an WoW nichts ran. Und wenn die ganzen PvP-Freaks (nicht abwertend gemeint!) endlich mal merken, dass es tausendmal bessere Games für PvP gibt, wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## agolbur (26. April 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Jedoch finde ich schon das das PvP in WoW von Zeit zu Zeit immer schlechter als besser wird.
> Es gibt einfach kein Ausgleich zur Arena da man dort alle fetten Items bekommt.



Das ist richtig wenn du gute items bekommen willst musst du auch eine gute leistung erbringen... Es rennt ja auch nicht jeder mit T6 rum.... 

Tjoa und was machen die leute die kein t6 haben ? sie tragen schlechteres weil sie nun mal nicht die entsprechende leistung erbringen..

was soll das ?!?!? ich mag es jedenfalls nicht wenn ein team 4 monate auf ner 1400er wertung war und dann 4/5 bestes equip im spiel besitzt!!! trotz einer schlechten leistung...

bzw was wollt ihr leute "alle fetten items"? und da keine leistung erbringen? lieber viel zeit investieren aber keinen skill erbringen ? was bringt das -.- finde die änderungen sehr gut

und falls du diese "Fetten items" willst (ja auch die ehreteile wie z.b. ringe ab ner 1700er wertung) brauchst du nun mal diese wertung! ich sag mal so: diese ehre items sind ja nur geleechte items... aber wirklich skill braucht man für diese nicht -.- trotzalledem sind das sehr gute ringe (itemlevel wie die items aus sunwell) und man braucht aus genau diesem grund diese wertung


----------



## Killerbäumchen (26. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat.
> 
> Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.
> Deswegen mag ich PvP



das find ich auch wir Pvp spieler müssen improvisieren un die pve leute machen immer das selbe 

^^ALSO SCHAFFT PVE AB^^


(für alle dies nich verstanden haben das mim abschaffen war ein witz abr das lesen die so wieson net dies net verstanden ham weil die immoment warscheinlich mein gästebuch zu flamen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

PvP Spieler machen auch immer das gleiche... für jede Klasse ne eingespielte Skillreihenfolge, die man immer und immer wieder abspielt.


----------



## Pipopati (26. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finde, dass Blizzard PvP einfach nur kaputt gemacht hat. Es gibt nichts mehr besonderes daran. Wenn ich an pre- Bc denke, tuts mir echt leid was daraus entstanden ist. 

Wenn man z.B. früher nen Rank 14 typen gesehn hat, hat man sich gedacht "Woa der Typ geht sicha voll ab und hat hart dafür gearbeitet diesen Rank zu erreichen". Das Equip musste man sich damals noch richtig verdienen. Und was ist heute. Jeder Sack rennt mit s3 rum. 

Ich kenne Twinks die net mal ein pvp item haben und gleich mit s3 anfangen weil sie bei einem anderen Team leechen. Was macht pvp dann noch spannend. Die meisten "farmen" die Bg's nur noch für Ehre aber So richtige Stammgruppen sind ausgestorben. Naja in dem Sinne PvP R.I.P

Greetz


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Pre-BC war Rang 14 kein Zeichen von Skill. Es war ein Zeichen davon, dass der Typ einfach zu viel Zeit hat, und es sich daher erlauben kann 15 Stunden pro Tag im BG zu hocken. Mit Skill hatte das absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pipopati (26. April 2008)

Das wollte ich damit eigentlich auch nicht sagen. Aber damals musste man sich Rank 14 verdienen. Sei es das man nur den ganzen Tag mit der Stamm unterwegs war. Was muss man heute machen ? Wow wurde einfach zu viel für Gelegenheitsspieler umgebaut


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

[insert random "gelegenheitsspieler sind auch menschen und haben ein recht für die 13 euro pro monat was geboten zu bekommen" flame here]


----------



## agolbur (26. April 2008)

Pipopati schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. früher nen Rank 14 typen gesehn hat, hat man sich gedacht "Woa der Typ geht sicha voll ab und hat hart dafür gearbeitet diesen Rank zu erreichen". Das Equip musste man sich damals noch richtig verdienen. Und was ist heute. Jeder Sack rennt mit s3 rum.



Was wollen die leute eigentlich?

jetzt sagen die leute: mimimi "Jeder Sack rennt mit s3 rum"
bald sagen sie: mimimi ich kann mir kein s4 holen weil man dazu ein bisschen skill braucht und keine zeit... 

rank 14: und wie es der typ nach dir beschrieben hat: man musste einfach den ganzen tag im BG hocken...
 und danach hast du geschrieben "das equip musste man sich damals noch richtig verdienen" lol

finde es macht vieeeeel mehr her wenn man den Titel "Erbarmungsloser Gladiator <Name>" (das sind noch weniger als "Gladiator") + das flugmount besitzt..


----------



## Nightwraith (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)


 Das wird Blizzard nie machen...mindestens (!)ein Drittel der Spieler von WoW würde dann aufhören schätze ich...was einen großen Einnahmeverlust für Blizz brdeuten würde (logisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Pipopati (26. April 2008)

es war halt nicht so, dass man früher nur im Bg geleecht hat .......
Naja Meinungen gehn auseinander und wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach post lassen
Bzw glaube ich nicht, dass du früher jeden Tag 14std mit ner Stamm unterwegs warst


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

Dafür würden sie sich die andern 2/3 auf unbestimmte Zeit sichern, da man endlich in Ruhe spielen kann.


----------



## fripon (26. April 2008)

> Das ist richtig wenn du gute items bekommen willst musst du auch eine gute leistung erbringen... Es rennt ja auch nicht jeder mit T6 rum....
> 
> Tjoa und was machen die leute die kein t6 haben ? sie tragen schlechteres weil sie nun mal nicht die entsprechende leistung erbringen..
> 
> ...



Ich will ein Ordentliches PvP System und nicht diesen Arena rotz aka "E Sport" schrott.

Und hättest du meinen ganzen beitrag gelesen wüsstest du das ich gesagt habe das sich dafür das Ehren System grundsätzlich ändern muss....

Lern erstmal lesen bevor du flamest.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. April 2008)

Pipopati schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. früher nen Rank 14 typen gesehn hat, hat man sich gedacht "Woa der Typ geht sicha voll ab und hat hart dafür gearbeitet diesen Rank zu erreichen". Das Equip musste man sich damals noch richtig verdienen. Und was ist heute. Jeder Sack rennt mit s3 rum.


Bei den Rängen spielte allein der Zeitfaktor eine Rolle. Was hatte das mit Können zu tun?


----------



## Mürph1 (26. April 2008)

aber um mal zu sagen das mit der abhärtung bei den pvp equip is etwas blöd wenn du als pveler etwas bg machen willst und kaum jemanden schadest weil die >500 abhärtung rumrennen und du selbst gecritet wirst als ob du nackt da stehst ist doch etwas übertrieben. dazu dann noch das geflame aus den eigenen bg reihen wrum du kein pvp equip hast ist doch net mehr schön 

ps: ich hab den ganzen thred gelesen^^


----------



## Pipopati (26. April 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Bei den Rängen spielte allein der Zeitfaktor eine Rolle. Was hatte das mit Können zu tun?




Die ganzen letzten Post lesen. Denken. Schreiben.


----------



## smutje (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Nein bin ich nicht. Mit PvP meine ich btw. AUCH Open PvP, also ist dein Argument hinfällig.
> Und wer PvP machen will, der hat genug Auswahlmöglichkeiten an anderen Spielen, die dann auch gebalanced sind, weil sie von Anfang an darauf ausgerichtet waren.



Ääh .. wie sollen sich bitteschön Spieler die Spaß am PVP (unabhängig davon wie reformbedürftig das Konzept ist) ein anderes Spiel suchen - wenn man die Warcraft-Welt mag, evtl. auch gerne pve macht warum nicht darauf drängen, dass blizzard den pvp-bereich optimiert ... ich will nicht wechseln, ich will kein anderes spiel - ich will wow  ... und obendrein wünsch ich mir vernünftiges open-pvp!

edith fällt noch ein, dass ihr Deine einstellung nach einer abschaffung des PVPs missfällt - sehr egoistisch, wenn Du forderst, dass das spiel so verändert werden soll, dass es DIR gefällt


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. April 2008)

um mal auf die lowie kill sache ein zu gehen wer wäre für die wieder einführung von ruflosen mord??

ein Beistpiel 

lv 70 killt lv 60-70 = Ehre alles da drunter -10 ehre (von der ehre die er zuvor im BG ergattert hat oder bereits hat) und diese rechnung für alle stufen also 60er dürfen MINIMAL LV 50 töten sonst -10 usw.

soviel zum lowie killn..so nu back 2topic

mir ist arena nicht so wichtig da ich gelegenheitsspieler bin und auch nicht wirklich den nerv habe woche für woche stundenlang nur arena für item x zu machen, das mit dem arenaserver ist ein guter ausgleich finde ich denn WENN man mal bock hat dann kann man dahin (gut es wird einem alles in den A.... geschoben was die Sets angeht) aber evtl ist das Blizz antwort zu P-Servern wo man auch alles hinten reingesteckt bekommt und machen kann was man will quasi nur Bugfrei und man blecht dafür das man gleich 70 ist und arena set xy tragen darf


----------



## ApoY2k (26. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> edith fällt noch ein, dass ihr Deine einstellung nach einer abschaffung des PVPs missfällt - sehr egoistisch, wenn Du forderst, dass das spiel so verändert werden soll, dass es DIR gefällt


Machst du doch auch, in dem du sagst, dass PvP bleiben soll wie es ist und du "ordentliches" (wie auch immer das aussehen soll) Open PvP willst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: @ Ruchlose Morde: Absolut dafür. Wer nen Lowie den Todesstoß versetzt (o.Ä.) kriegt wegen mir nen Instant Tot mit 100% Haltbarkeitsloss. DAS wäre ne angemessene Bestrafung -.-


----------



## smutje (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Machst du doch auch, in dem du sagst, dass PvP bleiben soll wie es ist und du "ordentliches" (wie auch immer das aussehen soll) Open PvP willst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok, dann nochmal anders ausgedrückt - ich würde mir wünschen, dass blizz es schafft open-pvp ins spiel zu integrieren ohne spielern (wie möglicheweise dir), die keinen bock drauf haben den spass am spiel zu nehmen ... wie das aussehen könnte: ehrlich gesagt kein plan ... aber die einführung von ruflosem mord (wie zwei beiträge weiter oben beschrieben) fänd ich schonmal sinnvoll


----------



## Mürph1 (26. April 2008)

also das mit den -ehre für lowie kill is ne richtig gute idee. aber so wie wir blizzard kennen wird das nie etwas oder wenn doch erst bei patch 5.6.3 was oder so^^


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2008)

smutje schrieb:


> ok, dann nochmal anders ausgedrückt - ich würde mir wünschen, dass blizz es schafft open-pvp ins spiel zu integrieren ohne spielern (wie möglicheweise dir), die keinen bock drauf haben den spass am spiel zu nehmen ... wie das aussehen könnte: ehrlich gesagt kein plan ... aber die einführung von ruflosem mord (wie zwei beiträge weiter oben beschrieben) fänd ich schonmal sinnvoll



Es ist doch schon alles da, was man bräuchte. Das Problem ist, es macht keiner, weil man nichts dafür bekommt, in der Arena aber cooles Equip abstauben kann.

Achja und die Tatsache, dass die WoW-Server keine zu großen Spielerzahlen auf einem Punkt verkraften. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smutje (26. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon alles da, was man bräuchte. Das Problem ist, es macht keiner, weil man nichts dafür bekommt, in der Arena aber cooles Equip abstauben kann.
> 
> Achja und die Tatsache, dass die WoW-Server keine zu großen Spielerzahlen auf einem Punkt verkraften.
> 
> ...



tja... das find ich eben schade. bin selber leider kein spieler der 1. stunde, hab aber immer schon bei nem kollegen über die schulter geluschert am anfang .. der schwärmt immer noch von den massenschlachten bei tarrens mühle^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (26. April 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Das wird Blizzard nie machen...mindestens (!)ein Drittel der Spieler von WoW würde dann aufhören schätze ich...was einen großen Einnahmeverlust für Blizz brdeuten würde (logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schaun wir mal, was von der WoW-PvP-Arena-Garde zu Weihnachten übrig ist.
Warum erinnert mich das ganze nur so an die Entwicklung von EQ2 ?


----------



## FieserFiesling (26. April 2008)

mein traum ist sowieso immernoch, die moeglichkeit zu haben, durch pvp zu leveln..hach, was waere das herrlich...


----------



## ullstein (26. April 2008)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> mein traum ist sowieso immernoch, die moeglichkeit zu haben, durch pvp zu leveln..hach, was waere das herrlich...


nicht für wow


----------



## RED DEVIL (26. April 2008)

Blizz sollte PvP so gestalten das bestimmte Erfolge Fraktionsintern gewisse Boni bieten ,also ähnlich wie das bei WAR geplant ist.Das würde Bedeuten ,das PvE-Inhalte mit PvP-Inhalten verknüpft sind .Weiterhin müsste das alte System wieder Eingeführt werden,das einem Spieler durch Unehrenhafte ,,Siege,,Ehrenpunkte abgezogen werden oder im Extremfall sogar Rufabzug bei den Hauptstadtfraktionen als Zusätzliche Bestrafung .Zivilisten töten oder Lowies ganken wär dann Unehrenhaft ,oder sollte unter gewissen Voraussetzungen Bestraft werden .Denke dass das ein Ansatz ist um PvP und PvE besser zusammenzuführen .


----------



## Flipsy (26. April 2008)

Juhuu endlich keine spacken mehr die mit voll pvp crap in inzen renn und meinen sie wärens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (26. April 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Blizz sollte PvP so gestalten das bestimmte Erfolge Fraktionsintern gewisse Boni bieten ,also ähnlich wie das bei WAR geplant ist.Das würde Bedeuten ,das PvE-Inhalte mit PvP-Inhalten verknüpft sind .Weiterhin müsste das alte System wieder Eingeführt werden,das einem Spieler durch Unehrenhafte ,,Siege,,Ehrenpunkte abgezogen werden oder im Extremfall sogar Rufabzug bei den Hauptstadtfraktionen als Zusätzliche Bestrafung .Zivilisten töten oder Lowies ganken wär dann Unehrenhaft ,oder sollte unter gewissen Voraussetzungen Bestraft werden .Denke dass das ein Ansatz ist um PvP und PvE besser zusammenzuführen .



Warum pve und pvp zusammen? wer pvp machen will soll auf ein pvp server und wer inis gehen will soll auf ein pve server, so wie es mit den servern jetzt ist ist es gut, mir gehen schon die ganze zeit die DDler mit ihrem bekloppten S1 auf die nüsse, wir ham uns damal von null hochgearbeitet und jetzt machste einfach 2 wochen bg´s und hasst ein set was vergleichbar mit T3 ist, wir durften uns früher noch mit Onyxia und Ragnaros um die ohren hauen, ich vermisse das gute alte 60er wow..


----------



## RED DEVIL (26. April 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Warum pve und pvp zusammen? wer pvp machen will soll auf ein pvp server und wer inis gehen will soll auf ein pve server, so wie es mit den servern jetzt ist ist es gut, mir gehen schon die ganze zeit die DDler mit ihrem bekloppten S1 auf die nüsse, wir ham uns damal von null hochgearbeitet und jetzt machste einfach 2 wochen bg´s und hasst ein set was vergleichbar mit T3 ist, wir durften uns früher noch mit Onyxia und Ragnaros um die ohren hauen, ich vermisse das gute alte 60er wow..



Du hast nicht Verstanden was ich meine.Es geht nicht um die Gankerei auf PvP-Servern,es geht darum die Inhalte zu Verbinden.Da es nunmal zwei feindliche Fraktionen gibt muss das auch irgendwie zusammengebracht werden.Im Prinzip ist PvP doch komplett vom normalen Spiel abgekoppelt und daher passt das auch nicht so richtig dazu.Wie gesagt,das sind Dinge die sich ändern lassen und die geändert werden müssen.Wer gänzlich auf PvP verzichten will kann auch HdRO zocken.


----------



## Alschaffar (26. April 2008)

ich versteh das gejammere nicht....als ich mir nen char gemacht habe, hab ich mir durchgelesen, was auf den einzelnen servern (pvp, pve, rp-pvp usw.) Sache ist. Hab mir gedacht, geil, pvp, andere kloppen...das macht  spass...macht es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich hab gedacht, dass Krieg herrscht zwischen Allianz und Horde, bzw. der Frieden nicht mehr ganz so sicher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schreit ja nur geradeso nach pvp.....

pvp-ler spielen also den Krieg, die pve-ler die Geschichte....und wenn ich pve machen will geh ich auf nen pve server, ansonsten pvp, und weiß, dass ich umgekloppt werden kann....

und wenn ich als pve-ler mal nen bg machen will...naja, ist das gleiche wenn ich als pvp-ler mal die geschichte (sprich ini) gehen will...man ist einfach nicht richtig dafür ausgerüstet.....

Ist doch recht einfach, oder??
Grüße


----------



## Alschaffar (26. April 2008)

hm. hat sich mit den oberen posts überschnitten.....


----------



## humanflower (26. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)


Genau meiner Meinung WoW ist und war immer ein PvE Titel das nachgepatchte PvP können sie ruhig weglassen


----------



## celion (26. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat.
> 
> Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.
> Deswegen mag ich PvP



Da sieht man mal das du von PvE nicht wirklich ahnung hast. Wen juckts wenn ich vor drei Tagen mal in der Arena einen mit den Namen Klobürste unter die Erde bringe?

Im Pve bereich (soforn du raidest) zeigen sich wenigstens mal Erfolge die man auch nachweisen kann und später auch noch immer gern darüber spricht (erster Ragnaros kill) usw.

Was deine Guides angeht: man orientiert sich an Guids aber jeder Raid hat dennoch seine eigene Taktik
Und zum abschied sag ich noch: Für Arena braucht man keinen Skill (ausser du willst die Schutern haben) und deshalb jammert jetzt jeder das  Seasen 4 zu schwer ist.
Wer die Wertungen nicht packt hat auch keine epics verdient. punkt.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. April 2008)

Das Problem was PvP und PvE aneinander reiben lässt ist in Meinen Augen der heal:
PvE Bosse hauen immensen Schaden raus deshalb gibt es wahnsinnig hohe heals, und das hat dazu geführt, daß es im PvP nahezu unmöglich war, healer kaputt zu hauen, oder gehealte. Ergo gibts für die PvP-ler in der Arena megamäßige Waffen, was dann wieder völlig übertieben ist. 
Meine Meinung allgemein ist, daß das Verhältnis zwischen Bossdmg und SPielerdmg zu weit auseinander gegangen ist, und das schwer zu kompensieren ist. Wenn ein einzige heal eienn anderen Spieler komplett healen kann, und der healer dabei nichtma 10% seiner Mana verbraucht, bzw diese wieder regeneriert, bsi man wieder den Heal weggeprügelt hat, dann istd a Komplett was schief gegangen.

Ändern wird man das Schwer könenn, ich fidne es nur ne Frechheit, wenn man ne Wertung für BG und Open PVP Items braucht. Vor allem weil zwischen denen keine Relation besteht, denn im Open PvP hat man Zeitkosten/nutzen, die Ziemlich Mieß sind. Und BG´s naja, so toll sind die auch nicht mehr, durchrushen ohne sich en Schlacht zu liefern und Gut.
Ich mag WoW als Game, dennoch hat mir das Spielen gezeig,t daß ich mehr der PvP Spieler bin, das macht einfach mehr Spaß, aber wow bietet leider ein sehr schlecht balanciertes PvP, weswegen ich zu War wechseln werde.
Aber mein Epicflugmount hab ich mir als allerletzen WoW Wunsch doch noch erfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also verlasse ich WoW sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich allerdings mal wirklich langeweile bekommen sollte, und viel zu viel Freizeit habe, dann komm ich weider um ordentlich PvE zu raiden, doch die Zeit habsch nu ma nich, zumidnest nciht um viele raids vorzubereiten, und ihnen dann beizuwohnen.

"Im Pve bereich (soforn du raidest) zeigen sich wenigstens mal Erfolge die man auch nachweisen kann und später auch noch immer gern darüber spricht (erster Ragnaros kill) usw."

die argumentation ist genauso bescheuert wie "da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat.

Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.
Deswegen mag ich PvP"


im PvP ist es ebenfalls sehr schön, wenn man in ne 2:0 WS kommt, udn daraus nen 2:3 macht, sowas vergisst man unter Kumpels auch nie.


----------



## Akium (29. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch.
> 
> Hätte ich als ich WoW angefangen habe, auch nur in Ansätzen geahnt, was mir auf nem PvP-Server schwant, hätte ich deinem "Rat" auch folge geleistet.
> 
> ...


.
.
Also, dass nen PvP Server nichts für dich ist, hast du sicher schon mit Level 25-35 gemerkt.
Mit Level 25 warste aber sich noch kein Offi in nem erfolgreichen Raid, und hattest noch keine 250 Freunde auf dem Server.... Von daher eher ne seltsame Argumentation. 

Ich bin froh, dass ich auf nem ruhigen RP-PvE Server spiele, da kann man in aller Ruhe morgens nen paar Dailys bei ner Tasse Kaffee und der ersten Zigg machen ohne dass hinter jedem Busch, nen nerviges getarntes S1-Schurkenkiddi steht, welches sich mit Vorliebe auf z.B. PvE-Heiligpriester stürzt.. 
Allein die Community auf den meissten PvP-Servern ist zum weglaufen...


----------



## Akium (29. April 2008)

Die Lösung wäre doch ganz einfach...

Aus den PvE Servern patcht man die Arena raus, und vorbei wäre es mit der katastrophalen Balance zwischen z.B. Arena- BG-items und herstellbaren Items.. 


Auf PvP Servern lässt man es drin, und alle Leute können frei wählen, worauf sie Lust haben... 


Wer Arena will, geht aufn PvP Server,  wer nicht auf nen PvE.... und schon wäre das Problem beseitigt.


----------



## Rheinman (29. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht so recht.

Mir fallen auf Anhieb auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein. Z.b. Die Abhärtung abschaffen, das bringt wieder Spielspaß für ne ganze Menge Leute, die nicht zur Schule gehen, nicht Arbeitslos sind, nicht Kinderlos sind, nicht Single sind und denen ihr Job auch wichtig ist und nicht jeden Tag zu Spät zur Arbeit kommen wollen und an sonst nichts denken. Sprich - Spaß für Leute wie Du und ich. Man könnte PvP-Charaktere einführen, wie bei GuildWars, die sich episches Equip kaufen können. Aber diese Charaktere können dann eben nur PvP machen. Von mir aus sollen die Wertungen beibehalten werden. Es darf auch unterschiede zwischen PvP und PvE Ausrüstung geben, aber so extrem wie es bei der Abhärtung der Fall, darf es zukünftig nicht mehr sein. Gerade Twinks haben dann kaum noch ne Chance im PvP zu bestehen. Vielleicht schafft man es mit einem Char, durch Abhärtung wenigstens Critimmun zu werden, beim zweiten wird's schon schwer.

Aber egal was Blizz auch macht, es wird das sein, mit dem sie die Leute dazu bewegt zu spielen. Da kann man soviel meckern wie man will. Denn wenn man sich danach wieder einloggt und weiter zoggt, wird es BLizz freuen.


----------



## Guibärchen (29. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP weckt eben einfach mehr Emotionen. Wer ärgert sich schon wenn er von einem NPC Boss gekillt wird? Aber das Wissen, dass es ein anderer Spieler war ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Arena is das problem(nicht das BG/open PVP)... die arena sets...und das alle gleich aussehen... dazu kommt das du sicher nicht weist wie schlimm es auf einem in BC dazugekommenen "Neuen" server is. jeder leacht und jeder hatt das selbe set >_> 

aber das versteht ja PvP Mage Tikume net xD


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2008)

Einfach Arena auf nur noch auf speziellen Servern möglich. Sollen sich die PvP Typen doch selbst die Köpfe einschlagen oder von mir aus kann man den ganzen PvP-Quatsch sowieso abschaffen.

Aber bald kommen ja Age of Conan und Warhammer und dannw erden viele PvP-ler gehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (29. April 2008)

arena finde ich persönlich eh blöd ^^ hat keine story oder? glaub ich mal und wirklich spaß machts eh net is eher stress also ohne wärs net schlimm ^^


----------



## Mymythos (29. April 2008)

wow fährt gegen die Wand, wird auch langsam Zeit das Spiel ist einfach nen Grinder geworden.

WAR is comming....


----------



## osama (29. April 2008)

ob war und conan so toll wird siht man ja dan aber würde net gleich behaupten das des automatisch so super ist ^^ trotzdem ich will des alte wow mit alten items ohne bc ^^ mit schönen bgs und guter community ^^ .... warum nur !! ^^


----------



## Yuukami (29. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat.
> 
> Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.
> Deswegen mag ich PvP


mhh wenn ich daran denk das ich schon nach 100 minuten battlefield oder counterstrike auf 180 bin(wenn ich nen schlechten tag hab und mir nicts gelinkt) ist da einfach tatsache besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Yuukami (29. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> da muss ich Tikume absolut recht geben. Was ist an PvE so schön daran, wenn man nach einem Guide arbeitet, den ein Elite-Gilde geschriebn hat.
> 
> Im PvP muss man auf jede Situation gefasst sein. Im PvE ist das nur beim ersten mal, da sich jeder Boss dann gleich verhält. Bei 75% dies und das bei 50% wieder das usw.
> Deswegen mag ich PvP


mhh wenn ich daran denk das ich schon nach 100 minuten battlefield oder counterstrike auf 180 bin(wenn ich nen schlechten tag hab und mir nicts gelinkt) ist da einfach tatsache besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Natsumee (29. April 2008)

ich frage mich was ihr alle gegen diese wertung habt ???

ich fidne man sollte PvP sets auch nur für Arena und Bgs benutzen können und auserhalb nicht mehr 

mfg


----------



## tinana (29. April 2008)

irgendwie ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, was ihr eigentlich wollt.
erst beschwert ihr euch, dass pvp das spiel kaputt macht, weil es zu schnell epics für alle gibt.
dann beschwert ihr euch, dass es bald wertungen für die teile gibt, so dass nicht jeder rankommt.
worum gehts denn nun eigentlich? vom "ich werde immer auf nen pvpserver umgehauen" bitte mal abgesehen.


----------



## Mollari (29. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Aber bald kommen ja Age of Conan und Warhammer und dannw erden viele PvP-ler gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffentlich! Ich bete und flehe. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder soll seinen Spaß haben. Aber WoW ist eben ein PvE-lastiges Spiel und soll es auch bleiben. 

Abschaffen muss man es gar nicht, aber strikte Servertrennung. Auf PvE Servern dürfte überhaupt kein PvP möglich sein. Weder Arena noch Schlachtfelder. Wer beides gerne spielt kann sich ja auf 2 Servern einen Char anlegen. 

Oder eben wirklich die Lösung das PvP Equip außerhalb der Arenen und Schlachtfelder nicht getragen werden kann. Für das bissel PvE das PvPler spielen reichen auch die blauen Sachen aus Questbelohnungen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. April 2008)

PvP weg. Ende 

Zum Glück kommt ja bald WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke dann werden uns VIELE Counterstrike-Kiddies verlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2008)

Ärgerlich an diesem ganzen closed PvP Mist ist, dass es dass open PvP kaputt macht.

Auch als PvEler hab ich ab und an mal bock auf ne kleine Rangelei.

Und früher war das durchaus auch möglich. Dabei musste ich nicht unbedingt gewinnen, aber wenigstens ne Chance sollte man haben.

Selbst wenn ich heute mal nur nen Turm besetzen will oder in Hala vorbeifliege hab ich sofort irgendeinen S3ler am Hacken und kann gleich wieder nach Hause gehn.

Daher wäre ich absolut für ne Trennung und zwar in der Form PvP Equip nur in den Arenen bzw BGs. 

(Oder noch besser, so wie auf den Testservern. Equip wird für Arenen und BGs gestellt, dann zählt nur noch der Skill, und um den gehts doch  oder ???)


----------



## jamirro (29. April 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> PvP weg. Ende
> 
> Zum Glück kommt ja bald WAR
> 
> ...




PVE Weg

sucht euch ein anderes Spiel


WoW sollte Arena balancieren und PVE vergessen!

wie gefällt euch eine solche Forderung?




> Arena ist auch garnicht mehin Fall, BG´s haben mir schon immer besser gefallen und wie gesagt kannste auch vergessen wenn jeder Hans und Franz mit Arena Gear rummrennt.



Zu Faul um PVP Gear zu holen? Was macht ein PvE'ler im BG? 

NEID regiert WoW - Nichts mit Toleranz

Macht only PvE/ PvP equip und gut ists. Mich würds nicht im geringsten Stören mim PvP Equip keine Inis betreten zu können. Aber das wird den PvE'lern kaum gefallen wenn sie ohne PvP-Gear keine Arena/ BG's betreten könnten!


....und nix mit schenken - die sollen sich ihr Gear erarbeiten wie wir auch! Nix mit ab und zu mal Arena und erst schnell Equip abholen. Sonst will ich auch PvE'epic. Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Lust ZA zu gehen!!!
Da kann ich ja nicht mit meinem grün/blauen PvE equip welches ich vom LVLn noch habe.


----------



## Caliostra (29. April 2008)

Es ist mal wieder faszinierend, wie hier die Meinungen der PVP und PVE – Verfechter auf einander prallen. 

Wenn man sich WoW im Laufe der Jahre ansieht, dann wird man feststellen, das PVP sich im Anfang auf die BGs und auf einige dafür ausgelegte Server beschränkte. Wer sich damals auf einen PVP – Server begab, wusste von Anfang an, worauf er sich einliess. WoW war ein primär auf PVE ausgelegtes Spiel, bei dem die Beherrschung der Klasse eine ausschlaggebende Rolle spielte. Wer seine Klasse nicht beherrschte, konnte den Gang in die hochwertigen Instanzen vergessen. Einige der älteren Spieler werden sich gewiss noch an das System der „ruchlosen“ Morde erinnern; es verhinderte zwar nicht, das gewisse Spieler sich auf PVP – Servern ihren Frust abbauten, aber es war nicht falsch.

Seit der Einführung des Arena – Systems hat sich das Spielgeschehen allerdings dramatisch zugunsten von PVP verschoben. Nicht nur, das die Gladiatoren – Sets recht gut sind, sie ermöglichen auch den Spielern, die ihre Klasse nur marginal beherrschen, sich weiter im Spiel zu profilieren. Damit einher gehen dann die Auswüchse, wie das stundenlange Ganken von Lowies in den Startgebieten der feindlichen Fraktion. 

Das die Gladiatorensets allerdings nur eingeschränkt PVP – tauglich sind, lernen diese Spieler erst später. Spätestens dann, wenn sie merken, das die auf den Sets gelegten Attribute halt nicht für Karazhan und höherwertige Instanzen taugen. 

Wie kann man das Problem lösen ? Nun, der Vorschlag, die Arena samt allen Items wieder abzuschaffen, wird von Blizzard wohl kaum angenommen werden; der zu erwartende Verlust von Abos und dem damit verbundenen Geldverlust würde Blizzard nie akzeptieren. Und das WoW nun ein sinkendes Schiff ist, wage ich massiv zu bezweifeln, da die 10 Millionen Grenze Anfang diesen Jahres geknackt wurde, und die 11 Millionen im Target sind. 

Der einzig gangbare Weg wäre das Einführen von Negativ – Ehre, wenn man Lowies gankt…. Je öfter ein lvl70iger einen Lowie killt, um so mehr Ehre verliert er.


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. April 2008)

ich finde pvp naja ...Classic WoW fand ich besser und wenn einer meiner twinks gegankt wird log ich auf s3 hunter mit 18sec godmode(aber nur wenns skillige sind) und pwne sie...nervt halt ist aber so


----------



## Trilanah (29. April 2008)

auch wenns vll schon gesagt wurde aber ich bin eifach wieder für das ganz alte pvp system durch das jetzige kommt jeder kacknoob an anständiges gear im pve musste dich wenigstens ein bisschen anstrengen und mehr zeit aufwenden so wies früher auch für die pvp items was

und zu den 10 mio accs da sind glaube auch alle testaccs und die accs drinne die seit ewigkeiten nimmer gezockt werden


----------



## Kyreen (29. April 2008)

> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.


Pve abschaffen dann auch nicht ... ergo: server für pvp machen oder einfach so lassen

ich verstehe nicht warum man immer nur rummeckern muss was einem alles nicht passt. dann hat man halt kein arena gear... was solls? 

Wenn mir etwas kein Spaß macht dann mach ich es nicht, aber ich wil anderen nicht den Spaß am SPiel nehmen  und  irgendetwas abschaffen was viele  mögen

Ich finde Arena toll, auch wenn es meistens etwas unfair ist.
Es macht trotzdessen laune


----------



## Inade (29. April 2008)

Ich glaube um es mal einfach auszudrücken, wenn man PvP und PvE wirklich mal trennen würde, wäre alles etwas besser.

PvP Server, halt nur PvP mit BG und Arena.
PvE Server, halt ohne BG´s und Arena.

wird wohl schwer zu machen sein... naja jedenfalls wenn das wirklich wahr ist das die PvP Set im PvE dreck wert sind würd mich das wirklich freuen. Keine Grp. mehr mit möchtegern "T5" nur weil sie S2 tragen xD aber den Boss ned mal treffen ^^

Ich ersetzt meine PvP rüssi schritt für schrit und sie landet ned auf der bank sondern "löschen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (29. April 2008)

also ist mir doch wurscht , was andere machen? ob wow am anfang mehr PVE war oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
wenn ich voll PVP zocken will, dann spiele ich auf  einem solchen realm. ich habe beschloßen, auch wegen der nerven her, das ich auf einem PVE realm gehe.
ich kann es nicht haben, wenn ich immer platt gemacht werde,ohne etwas gemacht zu haben.
das hätte meine hardware nicht lange ausgehalten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so jetzt habe ich doch mal die möglichkeit, PVP auf einem bg zu machen um dem questaltag zu entkommen.
macht auch hin und wieder fun.(auch wenn ich verliere, da ich sehe, das jeder eine schnitte hat)

wegen arena, das werde ich dann mal irgendwann ausprobieren.

PVP belohungen sehen auch schick aus, und bringen in der arena oder im bg etwas aber ich ziehe die nur in bg's an oder habe die schon wieder vernichtet. die stats gefallen mir nicht so.

PVP ist das, was wow auch bissel abwechslung bringt.

die idee, das im PVP jeder die möglichkeit bekommt sich auszurüsten, wie er will finde ich persönlich gut, dann dann gewinnt eventuell der.der mehr glück hat bzw. der, der am besten spielen kann.

und wenn man nicht PVP spielen kann, soll es dann lassen und es tollerieren, das es andere gibt, die besser sind als man selbst und gut ist.
finde ich immer lustig, das etwas abgeschafft werden soll, wenn man es nicht kann..................! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrancingPossum (29. April 2008)

kann mich da nur anschliessen, warum muss man was streichen für alle spieler nur weil man es selber nich mag. Ich selbst mach Arena halt mit meinem PVE gear, gehöre dann zwar zu den low teams aber was solls, spass machts trotzdem. 

Wegen PVP: 
Es gibt PVE Server und wer PVP halt so abgrundtief hasst muss dann dahin wechseln . Das mit den Twinks ist halt scheisse und mir auch schon oft passiert (Schlingendorntal...), allerdings kann man über den allgemeinen chat meistens eigene 70er finden, die einem dann helfen. Auf der Quel'thalas gibts bei uns (Taerar) auch öfter mal ne kleine open PVP schlacht, aber campen tun da nich so viele und wenn ja: Bemerkung in /1 channel, 5min warten, camper tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  
Grüßle
                 Possum


----------



## Brisk7373 (29. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.



lol made my day 
*unterm tisch lieg*


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (29. April 2008)

war mir zu lästig alle kommentare hier zu lesen...
hier kommt einfach MEINE meinung...

WoW ist ein pve spiel ! 
blizzard hat beim versuch pvp reinzubringen erbärmlich versagt...
und ende...
deshalb werde ich zu warhammer wechseln ! ich will richtiges pvp und nicht diese lächerlichen mini schlachtfelder und diese arenen wo es eh nur auf die rüstung ankommt und auf die zusammensetzung des teams...

und glaubt nicht zu warhammer werden die ganzen kiddies rennen...
nein...die werden bei WoW bleiben weil es in Warhammer nicht diese knuddelgrafik und die grinsenden gnome gibt...
ich denke eher die werden zu age of conan rennen...
geben einfach ein falsches alter an ... 
da age of conan ja so ein schönes hirnloses töten wird mit viel blut...


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

ohh mann.... es werden eh nur so viele threads zu PVP aufgemacht da manch einer sich einfach darüber aufregt das überall nur s3 leute und einen bashen

tjoa dann macht einfach kein pvp/ und falls es euch auf nen pvp server verschlagen hat - Pech gehabt! war eure entscheidung

wer PVP macht bekommt - PVP equip
wer PVE macht bekommt - PVE equip

und wieso regt ihr euch auf wenn leute mit PVP equip mit raiden wollen? sagt einfach nein - es ist schließlich eure entscheidung wen ihr dabei haben wollt und wen nicht?!

komisch finde ich ja auch das sich die PVE'ler jetzt so lang beschwert haben das man sich jetzt gegen PVE kram  PVP gear holen kann...


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)



blödsinn....99% der threads sind momentan "jeder boon bekommt epics für heroic marken und ich kann nicht mehr mit meinem equip in OG SW oder wo auch immer posen"


----------



## DreiHaare (29. April 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt doch sicher mal das verlangen, wenn er durch Strangle läuft und nen lowie sieht, den ma schnell umzuknocken und vielleicht mal an seiner Leiche stehen zu bleiben und den wieder zu killen, aber was manchmal abläuft ist wirklich krass. Da zahlt man >10€ im Monat und wird wirklich 3 Stunden von irgend einem 70er ständig gekillt. Schafft man es abzuhauen findet der dich, dann geht das Ganze von vorne los. Manchmal wundere ich mich, wer freiwillig stundenlang irgendwelche Lowies onehittet. Wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an so was sinnloses zu tun? Das macht doch nach maximal einer Stunde kein Spaß mehr. Anscheinend gibt es doch Leute, die nichts zu tun haben oder nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen.
> Obwohl mir das PvP am besten in WoW gefällt muss ich euch wirklich zustimmen.



NEIN, dieses Verlangen überkam mich noch nie. Ich hau doch auch real nicht einfach alte Leute um, nur weil ich es könnte. Wenn ich PvP spielen will, dann gehe ich in die Arena oder in BG´s.
Wer ständig Lowies gankt, kann nicht alle stramm haben. Wo soll denn da mein Spaß sein?


----------



## helljoe (29. April 2008)

Weg mit der Arena auf Arenaonly Server, wie ja jetzt schon geschehen und weg mit dem Sx rotz für Ehre.

Dann hört das gejaule auf, warum S1 equipte IMBA Kiddys vor der Raidini bleiben auf.

WoW ist ein PVE Game, sonst können wir uns alle 80er geben lassen. Der 70er Arenachar ist ja auch erst durch PVE endstanden.


----------



## helljoe (29. April 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> blödsinn....99% der threads sind momentan "jeder boon bekommt epics für heroic marken und ich kann nicht mehr mit meinem equip in OG SW oder wo auch immer posen"



*g weil das Markenequip halt besser ist als der Arenapvp rotz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. April 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> also ist mir doch wurscht , was andere machen? ob wow am anfang mehr PVE war oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
> wenn ich voll PVP zocken will, dann spiele ich auf  einem solchen realm. ich habe beschloßen, auch wegen der nerven her, das ich auf einem PVE realm gehe.
> ich kann es nicht haben, wenn ich immer platt gemacht werde,ohne etwas gemacht zu haben.
> das hätte meine hardware nicht lange ausgehalten^^
> ...




ja seh ich auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (29. April 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> lv 70 killt lv 60-70 = Ehre alles da drunter -10 ehre (von der ehre die er zuvor im BG ergattert hat oder bereits hat) und diese rechnung für alle stufen also 60er dürfen MINIMAL LV 50 töten sonst -10 usw.



Ja genau, dann such ich mir mal ganz viele lvl 59er und raide eine großstadt. denn mit 70ern brauch ich dort nicht rechnen, da sie mich kaum töten, wenn ihnen ehre abgezogen wird.

Also funktioniert dieses system auch net so - leider


----------



## Yunita (29. April 2008)

Meingott das PvP geheule nervt..

ich habe mit dem system kein problem und auch nicht damit das ein Normal Sterblicher Epics bekommt - finde das sogar gut ! nur weil ihr 24/7 raidet heißt das noch lange nich das jeder ein anrecht auf die Farbe Lila hat ! - wie schon oft erwähnt , wen ihr euch das vorecht nehmen wöllt ok - dan zahlt bitte auch nur ihr für das Ganze Spiel.

- ich muss aber sagen ich wäre dafür das man sich alles nur selber machen kann also in inzen + bgs mats bekommt und sich mit berufen alles bastelt - das macht mehr spaß - aber ist nur ein traum von mir , macht ja eh kein mmo....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meingott und wen ihr flamet weil im pvp ein s3 typ umknallt dan lasst es doch..

noch besser..
bitte keine eqip roxxor imba pvp und weiß was gott threats , einfach mit wow aufhören....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (29. April 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> finde ich immer lustig, das etwas abgeschafft werden soll, wenn man es nicht kann..................!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



100% signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur kann man sich halt nicht über PVE aufregen, kann man einen boss nicht legen muss man es halt immer und immer wieder probieren bis man es am ende halt schaft
wer regt sich bitte darüber auf wenn man von einen NPC getötet wird?

PVP ist ein zusammenspiel zwischen klassenunterschiede (stein/schere/papier), equip, skill und zeit und da kann man als normaler spieler sich aufregen wenn man gegen jemanden andern da draußen verloren hat!
ja gegen einen anderen menschen und nicht nur gegen den computer ... 

mimimim alles unbalanced, mimimi der hat zu gutes equip/ jeder kommt zu schnell an sein equip/ überall laufen nur s3 leute rum und vor allem bei den gegner in unseren reihen laufen ja nur blau/grün/s1 leute rum... usw usw..

lustig finde ich auch diese ansicht: "In WAR und AOC wird bestimmt alles besser! alle PVP'lerin wow werden quitten und überhaupt haben WoW nur dumme menschen erfunden (bzw entwickeln es) die keine ahnung von MMOs haben und eh nix können" zu dieser ansicht enthalte ich mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde aber speziell PVP interessanter da man einfach mal schauen muss was auf einen zu kommt (und nicht 80% jetzt macht er dies und jetzt 40% jetzt macht er jenes) 
Schlussendlich ist es ja jedem sein ding aber wie oben beschrieben muss man nicht das andere schlecht machen nur wenn man es nicht kann/mag - z.B. verbannt arena etc...


----------



## Caliostra (29. April 2008)

Fifus schrieb:


> Ja genau, dann such ich mir mal ganz viele lvl 59er und raide eine großstadt. denn mit 70ern brauch ich dort nicht rechnen, da sie mich kaum töten, wenn ihnen ehre abgezogen wird.
> 
> Also funktioniert dieses system auch net so - leider



Ja, man kann an allem etwas aussetzen, wenn man will; Aber versuch mal mit 40 oder 50 lvl 59er Ogrimmar oder Thunderbluff zu raiden.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. April 2008)

Na wie wärs mit ner FKK Arena? Betreten ab 18 Jahren und nur ohne Equipment. Kein geflame mehr dass man ohne Equip keine Chance hat weil jeder nackt rum steht :-)

Naja, WoW war nie ein wirkliches PvP Spiel und wird es auch nie werden. PvP wurde doch nur Stück für Stück implementiert um die Leute ruhig zu stellen, aber wirklich umgesetzt wurde es nicht. Man macht viele Versprechungen und hält nicht die Hälfte ein, aber solange es in diesem Genre keine Wirkliche Konkurrenz gibt, wieso sich also stressen.

Wir können nur hoffen dass andere Spieleschmiden aus den Fehlern lernen und ein PvP System von Anfang an richtig einbauen. Egal ob wir jetzt WAR oder AoC anschauen, beide behaupten von sich den Gedanken PvP ins Spiel integriert zu haben, doch ob es wirklich funktioniert sehen wir erst nach Release.

Und bis es soweit ist, können wir ja weiterhin Forum-PvP machen :-)


----------



## Mollari (29. April 2008)

jamirro schrieb:


> Macht only PvE/ PvP equip und gut ists. Mich würds nicht im geringsten Stören mim PvP Equip keine Inis betreten zu können. Aber das wird den PvE'lern kaum gefallen wenn sie ohne PvP-Gear keine Arena/ BG's betreten könnten!



Das würde mich überhaupt nicht jucken, im Gegenteil, das ist genau das was ich mir wünschen würde. 
Als reiner PvE'ler betrete ich weder ein BG noch die Arena.

Und genau darum geht's. Eine klare Trennung. Wo da das Problem liegen soll oder wer darunter dann angeblich so furchtbar leidet ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

Was halte ihr davon(mal so eine Idee von mir):

"Wer einen menschlichen Gegner tötet, der keine Ehre gewährt(weil er weit unter dem Level des anderen ist, oder den Buff..."gewährt keine Ehre" hat), erhält einen ruchlosen Mord."

"Debuff "wilder Haufen": Werden menschliche Gegner von mehr als einem Mitspieler  außerhalb von Schlachtfeldern oder Arenen angegriffen, wird auch dieses Ableben als ruchloser Mord gewertet und alle Spieler erhalten den Debuff wilder Haufen. Dieser reduziert alle Werte um 75%.
Ab dem 2. ruchlosen Mord erhält dieser Spieler einen Debuff "ehrlos", der 45 Minuten anhält. Dieser Debuff reduziert alle Werte um 75%."

"Jeder ruchlose Mord reduziert bereits erhaltene Ehre um 250 Punkte."

Spätestens dann hört das kindhafte Geganke auf. Mit dem Gruppen meinte ich eigentlich die Leute, die sich allein nie an jemanden rantrauen, aber dann zu zweit oder mit noch mehr Personen einen Spieler umganken, was für mich ziemlich erbärmlich und arm ist.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Mausibärchen (29. April 2008)

äh lol

Arena ist sowas von cool.
Ich habe selbst auch nicht die beste Wertung...
Aber es macht viel Spaß und die leute, die es nicht mögen sidn meist, die einfach keinen Skill haben und verlieren, Leute die nur aus der hintersten reihe ihre attacken abfeuern....

Wer gut ist, der macht Arena-Pvp und zeigt seinen gegner, was er drauf hat...


Immer dieses geflamme.


ohoho ich kann kein PVP, weil ich ein noob bin und am Schlachtfeldrand stehe und zugucke.

Ich auf jeden Fall habe keinen Bock mit einer gruppe von trotteln auf einem Bg rumzugammlen.
Ich zeige im 2vs2 und 3vs3, wer die Hosen an hat!


----------



## Struppistrap (29. April 2008)

meine meinung wäre auch nur noch die normalen Bgs zu behalten, wieder die alten pvp items einzuführen (wer a1 hat bekommt halt die alten teile ersetzt) und schon wären diese ganzen viel zu starken s3 krieger mit 15k life udn 500 abhärtung weg. Plötzlich hätte man im Bg auch als frischer 70er wieder ne chance^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. April 2008)

Ich hab mal vor BC ne zeitlang PvP gemacht weil ich den Heilerkolben haben wollte und zwar in diesem BG Ding mit Schmiede, Hof, Sägewerk, was weiß ich, Namen vergessen.

Das war so ungefähr die größte Nervzeit die ich je in WoW verbracht habe, seit dem hab ich nie wieder closed PvP gemacht.

Ich erinnere mich, dass das immer den gleichen Varianten ablief:

Variante 1) Der Gegner war eine eingespielte und gut ausgerüstete Stammgruppe mit TS. Da konnte man gleich auf den Friedhof sitzen bleiben und auf die eine Marke warten

Variante 2) Irgendein superkluger "PvP Profi" schrieb irgendwelche Anweisungen, wie man genau vorzugehen habe. Dem widersprach in der Regel ein zweiter "PvP Profi" der seinerseits Anweisungen schrieb wie man vorzugehen habe, die natürlich komplett im Widerspruch zu den ersten Anweisungen standen. Während die beiden (manchmal auch drei) Profis sich zankten machte unterdessen jeder was er will.
Dies verleitete die selbsternannten Experten dann dazu, die Teilnehmer zu beschimpfen, die fleißig zurückschimpften.

Wenn man Glück hatte beschimpften sich die Gegner aber noch mehr, so dass man irgendwie seine drei Marken bekam.

Das war echt ne tolle Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (29. April 2008)

Na dann spielen wir doch mal das alte Spiel des advocatus diaboli bzgl. der PVP – Spielern, die hier so vehement für den Verbleib des PVP – Systems und der Arena votieren:

Der Spieler P legt sich Wow zu, und fängt an zu spielen. Während er die ersten Levelanstiege schafft, stellt er fest, das er sehr viele Optionen zur Verfügung hat, um seine Spielfigur zu verbessern; da er aber nicht so das Interesse hat, sich zu informieren, was denn nun für seine Klasse das wichtigste an Attributen ist, die er durch Ausrüstung steigern kann, nimmt er erstmal alles mit, was er bekommen kann (siehe auch die bösen Jäger – Scherze). 

Dann erreicht P Level 10, und er darf Talentpunkte verteilen. Welche Talente denn nun für ihn wichtig sein könnten, und was ihn am weitesten nach vorne bringt, ist auch etwas schwierig zu verstehen, und nachlesen kostet Zeit, in der er besser spielen könnte, also werden die Punkte gleichmäßig über alle Talentbäume verteilt. 

Dann kommt es irgendwann zum ersten Instanzenbesuch.  Hui, ganz ganz schwer, P muß ja hier im Team spielen, und kann nicht mehr so rumkloppen wie vorher. Nach dem 15. Whipe in den Todesminen (oder Flammenschlund) vor dem ersten Boss fällt der Entschluß, nie wieder eine Instanz zu machen. Ist ja viel zu schwer, Blizzard sollte das rausnehmen. 

P levelt jetzt erst mal weiter, wobei er, wenn er mal nicht weiter weiß (was in 99% der Quests der Fall ist) seine gesamte Umgebung mit Fragen nach dem Questgegner oder Questitems nervt. Irgendwann bekommt P mal den Tipp, das es auch Schlachtfelder gibt, und ab diesem Moment ist P nur noch glücklich. Questen ? Wozu ? Auf den Schlachtfeldern kann er sich austoben, und bekommt sogar pro Besuch eine Marke, die er dann mal irgendwann für gute Items eintauschen kann. 

Moral dieser Aussage ? Tja … für einen durchschnittlich intelligenten Leser sollte klar sein, WAS ich hiermit sagen will. Wem es nicht klar ist, sollte weiterhin PVP machen ............ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomminocka (29. April 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Na dann spielen wir doch mal das alte Spiel des advocatus diaboli bzgl. der PVP – Spielern, die hier so vehement für den Verbleib des PVP – Systems und der Arena votieren:
> 
> Der Spieler P legt sich Wow zu, und fängt an zu spielen. Während er die ersten Levelanstiege schafft, stellt er fest, das er sehr viele Optionen zur Verfügung hat, um seine Spielfigur zu verbessern; da er aber nicht so das Interesse hat, sich zu informieren, was denn nun für seine Klasse das wichtigste an Attributen ist, die er durch Ausrüstung steigern kann, nimmt er erstmal alles mit, was er bekommen kann (siehe auch die bösen Jäger – Scherze).
> 
> ...



Du reduzierst gerade eine Spielergemeinschaft. PVP kann eben auch Spaß machen, wenn es im Team oder einfach nur ehrhaft betrieben wird.
 Nur weil eingie Leute sich halt auf PVP konzentrieren, heißt daß nicht, daß sie unfähig sind, ihre Charaktere zu spielen.


----------



## Viivelas (29. April 2008)

Mir wäre es lieber PvE und PvP näher zusammen zu bekommen.
Bedingung dafür wäre der selbe Aufwand für PvP items wie für PvP items.

1. BG Marken gibt es nur noch für gewonnene BG's

2. PvP items werden durch Marken gekauft, vergleichbar mit PvE MArken

3. Jenachdem wie viel Ehre die Siegerfraktion insgesamt in einem BG gemacht hat wir am Ende ein Loot ausgeworfen (z.B 1k Ehre= 1 item, 2k Ehre=2 items,....). Die Grenzwerte richten sich nach dem BG.
Auf diese items kann jeder der entsprechenden Fraktion  würfeln, max 1 item pro Char.

4. Wenn eine Fraktion wesentlich schwächer als eine andere ist (wesentlich mehr BG Niederlagen) bekommt man Verstärkung durch NPC's, diese NPC kämpfen nach einer Targetliste ähnlich wie in TdM.

5. Abhärtung wird im PvE in Trefferwertung umgerechnet, Trefferwertung im Gegenzug im PvP in Abhärtung umgerechnet. Der Faktor für die Umrechnung wird je nach Klasse anders sein z.B Schurken brauchen mehr Trefferwertung als Krieger.
Inwiefern Verteidigungswertung dabei mitspielt müsste noch genauer betrachtet werden.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. April 2008)

> Zottel' date='29.04.2008, 13:17' post='527461']
> Naja, WoW war nie ein wirkliches PvP Spiel und wird es auch nie werden. PvP wurde doch nur Stück für Stück implementiert um die Leute ruhig zu stellen, aber wirklich umgesetzt wurde es nicht. Man macht viele Versprechungen und hält nicht die Hälfte ein, aber solange es in diesem Genre keine Wirkliche Konkurrenz gibt, wieso sich also stressen.



seh ich genauso ... pvp alternative gibts aber,  "daoc/gw" sind ne ecke besser im pvp, aber evtl kommen ja jetzt wieder neue pvp games dazu und wow wird wieder was es mal war ..
ich hab gar nix gegen pvp aber ihr würdet in gw/daoc wesentlich bessere pvp spiele finden


----------



## vip3r1 (29. April 2008)

ich weiss ja nicht wie lang ihr spielt, aber früher war auf jeden fall ein gleichgewicht vorhanden durch das ränge system... rang 14er equip war äquivalent zu dem entsprechenden t2 und in beidem steckte verdammt viel arbeit, sodass auch kein ungleichgewicht zum erreichen dieser sets entstand, dh. keins von beiden war meiner meinung nach einfacher zu erreichen...
abgesehen davon waren die sets damals noch was besonderes... hat sich ja auch geändert zu heute... ich finde man hätte das ränge system beibehalten sollen... vor bc wars eigentlich cool fand ich....


----------



## Shyçra (29. April 2008)

naja aber was ist mit den leuten die gerne pvp machen z.b arena sry die anderen haben ihre raid und ich geh lieber arena spielen oder halt bgs nen bissel fun haben ihr müsst das mal so sehen ...


----------



## Thursoni (29. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> PvP weckt eben einfach mehr Emotionen. Wer ärgert sich schon wenn er von einem NPC Boss gekillt wird? Aber das Wissen, dass es ein anderer Spieler war ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ausserdem machts doch auch vielmehr Spass gegen echte Leute zu spielen als gegen KI gesteuerte NPC's.


----------



## Makata (29. April 2008)

kannst ja arena gehen, nur sollt es dafür kein eigenes set geben.
altes pvp system. dort gibs daspvp set das hart zu ergattern ist und damit kannst in die arena gehen und spaß haben.


----------



## Tolan (29. April 2008)

Weg mit PvP dann hört das Itemgeheule endlich auf.
Grüsse


----------



## jabor (29. April 2008)

Mausibärchen schrieb:


> äh lol
> 
> Arena ist sowas von cool.
> Ich habe selbst auch nicht die beste Wertung...
> ...


hm, schlimm das es solche menschen gibt.... ich denke JEDER weiß, dass du in der Arena nur mit nem anständigen Equip was reißen kannst. Dir bringt der beste Skill nichts, wenn dich ein s3 equipter mit 2 schlägen aus den latschen haut... nun gut wenn deine wertung nicht so gut ist, denkst du dir vielleicht, wirst du nie auf solch einen gegner treffen... leider zeigt die praxis was anderes. Mir is es schon so oft passiert, dass wir gegen Teams gespielt haben die uns immer in den boden gerammt haben, egal wie man sich angestengt hat. Die Arena gehört einfach nicht nach WoW weil es sehr vielen spielern, sei es den pve lern oder jenen die lieber BGs machen, den Spielspaß versaut (ich selbst habe ne mischung aus arena und pve equip angehabt...) Blizzard sollte sich eher mal um ein anständiges Gildensystem oder Housing kümmern, als  dem E- Sport hinterher zu eifern und das spiel kaputt zu machen


----------



## Dunham (29. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Auf solche Emotionen kann ich verzichten! Und wenn ich sie doch haben will, kann ich ins BG gehen.



naja im bg kommen wir ganz andere emotionen hoch als in arena: scheiß leecher, warum checkts der oder die ned, dass man dies oder jenes ned machen darf?
warum ist die allianz so schlecht??

in arena kann man seinen partner zusammenscheiße wenn er absoluten bullshit macht bzw sollte man eh mit nem partner spielen, der halbewegs was drauf hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (29. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)



/sign


----------



## Daniel002 (29. April 2008)

Also meine Vorschläge wären einfach: 
Arena-Gear auch mit BGs erreichbar, jedoch nach dem guten alten Rängesystem. 

Gegner mit einer Leveldifferenz von 10 unangreifbar machen, außer, sie greifen dich direkt an.


----------



## Lexort (29. April 2008)

Darf ich mich mal dafür aussprechen dieses Sandkastengehüpfe von Arena nicht als PVP zu bezeichnen?


----------



## jabor (29. April 2008)

Daniel002 schrieb:


> Also meine Vorschläge wären einfach:
> Arena-Gear auch mit BGs erreichbar, jedoch nach dem guten alten Rängesystem.
> 
> Gegner mit einer Leveldifferenz von 10 unangreifbar machen, außer, sie greifen dich direkt an.


auch eine sehr gute idee, waren das früher noch geile zeiten wo es das rängesystem gab... ich renn immernoch mit meinem feldwebeltitel rum xD


----------



## Lexort (29. April 2008)

jabor schrieb:


> auch eine sehr gute idee, waren das früher noch geile zeiten wo es das rängesystem gab... ich renn immernoch mit meinem feldwebeltitel rum xD



Sind auch die einzigen Titel, die irgendwas wert sind - dummerweise hab ich nen Draeneijäger den ich sehr gerne spiele :-(


----------



## jabor (29. April 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Sind auch die einzigen Titel, die irgendwas wert sind - dummerweise hab ich nen Draeneijäger den ich sehr gerne spiele :-(


ja ich sag bloß pilzkopf : champion der naruu^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. April 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Na dann spielen wir doch mal das alte Spiel des advocatus diaboli bzgl. der PVP – Spielern, die hier so vehement für den Verbleib des PVP – Systems und der Arena votieren:
> 
> Der Spieler P legt sich Wow zu, und fängt an zu spielen. Während er die ersten Levelanstiege schafft, stellt er fest, das er sehr viele Optionen zur Verfügung hat, um seine Spielfigur zu verbessern; da er aber nicht so das Interesse hat, sich zu informieren, was denn nun für seine Klasse das wichtigste an Attributen ist, die er durch Ausrüstung steigern kann, nimmt er erstmal alles mit, was er bekommen kann (siehe auch die bösen Jäger – Scherze).
> 
> ...



Kleiner Fehler:
Ihm wird bis er in die Scherbenwelt kommt sehr langweilig vom Solo leveln und den gelegentlichen Ziehorgien in betsimmten Instanzen, wo ein 70er sie mal für 5 mal 10 Minuten reinnimmt.
Dann wird ihm noch langweiliger, weil er um an die Gemeinschaft der Spieler zu kommen in einen 25er-Raid rein muß, dort aber nur reinkommt, wenn er sich vorher mühselig ein Grundequip erfarmt. Glücklicherweise hat er im Moment mehrere Mögichkeiten ein brauchbares zu bekommen. Aber die zweckmässigkeit, mit der er sich damit befassen muß erinnert mich nicht im Gerinsgten an das, was ich mal als SPielen kennen gelernt habe.

Wohl denen, die sich an den mageren PvP-Elementen vergnügen können.


----------



## Alvyn (30. April 2008)

Arena gehört abgeschafft...das hab ich am ersten tag schon gesagt...wenn schon Arena dann doch bitte die Arenen vom eigentlichen Realm trennen was das Gear und die Skillung etc betrifft...
...das was Blizzard jetzt mit den kostenpflichtigen Arena Servern eingeführt hat, ist für mich das einzig sinnvolle, so hätte es vom ersten Tag an sein sollen...
...wenn ich schon seh wie im open PvP S3 bestückte Leute rumlaufen und in Strangle die lowies umhauen, is doch total lächerlich...und andersrum...gestern in BT hatten einige bei uns ne PvP skillung, unter der Prämisse das man beim unterbrechen auch nich missed...nuja, Raidleiter hat dem einen oder anderen mal aufn Zahn gefühlt und bäm, heute gings einwandfrei...

...damit mich keiner missversteht, ich mache gerne PvP in den BG´s, hab mehr als 80k ehrenhafte Kills und betrachte mich schon als effektiv im PvP...aber das dümmste was Blizz WoW antun konnte waren für mich einwandfrei die Arenen.....und zum Thema Abhärtung will ich garnich erst viel ablassen, is einfach n billiges Strecken der Balance bzw des Contents.

mfg Alvyn @Azshara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (30. April 2008)

Naja, wenn ihr das ganze weiter mitmacht, wird Blizzard nur darauf reagieren und noch mehr solchen Pseudo-Spielinhalt liefern anstatt sich auf die pre-BC Werte zu besinnen. Ich spiele nicht mehr WoW, aus übrigens genau solchen Gründen, aber mit meinen alten Spielpartnern habe ich immernoch sehr guten Kontakt via Teamspeak.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt sehr gute Alternativen zu WoW, zwei stehen in den Läden und zwei weitere kommen in den nächsten Monaten auf den Markt.


----------



## Osse (30. April 2008)

das problem an arena ist einfach die extreme bevorzugung einzelner klassen/skillungen, der "zwang" arena zu machen um seinen char günstig und schnell zu equipen (wer sich an die zeiten als bc raus kam erinnert kann glaube ich einen guten vergleich ziehen, mit was für equip man damals nach kara/gruul/maggi gewandert ist und den klamotten die man als "frischer" 70er heute dazu trägt) in verbindung mit dem frust der zusätzlich auftritt wenn man 18 punkte gegen ein s3 equiptes team verliert auf einer 1500er wertung, sprich die vielen problemchen die das arena punkte system immer noch hat. 

ich schliesse mich den US threads an... ich kann arena nicht leiden.


----------



## psycobob (30. April 2008)

weg mit dem pvp zeug und ruhe is. 
dank diesem sinnlosen zeug wurden die ganzen klassen kaputt gepatched.
seid dem es die bgs gibt is wow einfach nur noch müll.
damals hat wow noch spass gemacht bis ws öffen war dann wars aus mit dem schönen wow.
sogar der handels channel wird sinnlos zugespammt mit so nem müll wie suchen noch blbla mit mind. 577,8773 abhärtung für ...............
geht css spieln oder so.


----------



## Serenas (30. April 2008)

Was mich bei der ganzen PvP-Sache nervt ist die gleichheit der Sets.
Jedes S-Set ist nur eine farblich andere Variante der T-Sets.

Vor BC gabs noch eigene PvP-Sets, auch fehlt mir das erspielen eines Ranges den man wieder verlieren
konnte.

Neue Waffenmodells sind doch auch möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin nicht für eine Abschaffung der Arena, aber für eine deutliche Trennung der beiden PvP-Arten.

Edit: Ja und schwieriger solls auch wieder werden.


----------



## Spineshank (30. April 2008)

flamet mich, flamet mich...

aber ich bin noch immer dafür das wenn man z.b Drachenlederbeinschützer des Gladiators equipen will, eine nachricht kommt die lautet:

"Kann nur in Arena Gebieten getragen werden."

Ich hol mir auch gladi gear bin aber trotzdem dafür das das im open PvP und in inis, PvP Gear einfach nicht getragen werden kann. 

Bin dann neugierig wie viele auf einmal grün equipt herum laufen und nach einer grp für bw non hero mit 70 suchn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr hab ich eigentlich nicht dazu zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ CJ (30. April 2008)

ich persönlich habe überhaupt nix dagegen wenn der pvp bereich  wegfällt
oder es für pvp ler nur reine pvp server mit arena und bg gibt  inklusive den ganze s1 2 3 4 zeugs und so  weiter

und dan für die pveler nen paar eigene server mit  bg aber ohne arena  oder so  wer sich dan mal kloppen will geht halt mal paar runden av und gut is ^^

oder folgendes wäre auch gut  damit könnt ich auch super leben XD




Spineshank schrieb:


> flamet mich, flamet mich...
> 
> aber ich bin noch immer dafür das wenn man z.b Drachenlederbeinschützer des Gladiators equipen will, eine nachricht kommt die lautet:
> 
> ...




allle in grün  juhu endlich sind  mal t teile wieder  was wert XD


----------



## DoofDilla (30. April 2008)

Ich habe es in all den anderen "Weg mit PvP Threads" schon geschrieben und ich habe die Musse es auch hier wieder zu schreiben:

Spielt nicht auf einem PvP Server wenn Ihr ein Problem damit habt gekillt zu werden!

Das ist doch lächerlich sich zu beschweren dass "Mein Twink beim Leveln gegankt wird" aber dann auf einem PvP Server herumlaufen.

Spielt doch auf den Carebear Servern und alles ist gut.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. April 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> Ich habe es in all den anderen "Weg mit PvP Threads" schon geschrieben und ich habe die Musse es auch hier wieder zu schreiben:
> 
> Spielt nicht auf einem PvP Server wenn Ihr ein Problem damit habt gekillt zu werden!
> 
> ...



Sinn dieses Beitrags? Arena und BGs gibts auch auf PvE-Servern (wobei es auch mal eine Idee wäre, die da runter zu hauen - ist ja ein PvE-Server, da gibt es ja nach dieser Argumentation eh kein PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## ElfShadow (30. April 2008)

"Geh wein0rn kackb00n, geh aufeh Blümchenserver..."

so Kommentare sind echt die Härte... als ich mit WoW angefangen habe ( Closed Beta ) gab es noch KEIN PvP-System, KEINE BG's und ihr PvP-Fanatiker werdet es nicht glauben, KEINE Arena... damals gabs zwar schon PvP-Server, aber damals war das kein endloses geganke... heute, schämt sich doch nichtmal jemand dafür, dass er nen 30er mit seinem 70er full S3 umklatscht... gibt ja nichteinmal Ehre. Früher haben sich selbst auf nem PvP-Server nicht alle die Fresse eingeschlagen, sondern man ist auch mal aneinander vorbeigegangen ohne gleich sich ins PvP-Getümmel zu stürzen. Wir haben uns damals mal damit beschäftigt wie man am besten Raggi / Nef legt, während die meisten heute nichtmal wissen dass es zwischen "Nefarius" und "Nefarian" 'nur' einen Phasenunterschied gibt... und dass AQ40, selbst auf 70, kein Zuckerschlecken ist dürften die meisten Randoms dann spätestens bei Huhuran gemerkt haben. Heute : Hirnloses Stamina / Resilience-Sockeln ; 19er PvP-Twinks die 3x so viel HP haben wie nen gleich-großer Def-Krieger... S3 vs T4 ... Schwanzvergleich?!

Tut mir leid.. aber hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich mit Sicherheit nicht nocheinmal auf einem PvP-Server angefangen. DAS ist KEIN PvP mehr... da ist der Sinn & Zweck des PvP's nicht mehr ansatzweise vorhanden... So Leute schlagen doch auch kleine Kinder... 

schöner Vergleich : bevor WoW erschienen ist haben wir ( meine damalige Gilde ) das Spiel "Deer Hunter" gespielt und da gehts ( wie der Name schon sagt ) ums Jagen... Wir hatte eine goldene Regeln... Muttertiere mit Kids werden NICHT geschossen... joa... das lässt sich 1:1 auf WoW übertragen... "grüne Chars" werden von mir in PvP-Hinsicht nicht beachtet ~ warum auch? damit ich mit nem T4-Schurken nen 56er Magier umgebasht hab? Sollte mich sowas in irgendeiner Weise befriedigen? Laut einiger "PvP-Kiddies" schon... und von denen hört man dann besagte Sprüche "geh doch wein0rn; mimimi..." aber ich wette... wenn er mal in Stranglethorn Vale von nem anderen 30er gekilled wird, ist es der erste der iner Gilde rumheult und danach aufen 70er umloggt nur um zu zeigen wer den Längeren hat... Ich muss echt sagen... ich bleib mitlerweile Lieber im PvE Content... aber selbst das geht ja nicht, weil alle Leute meinen "Is nen PvP-Server, stell dich nicht so an, kackboon"... genau... aber wenn die Leute auf den PvP-Servern sich nicht non-stop die Köpfe einschlagen würden sollen se sich auch nicht beschweren wenns die letzten iner Inseleroberung sind, was mich unter diesen Gesichtspunkten nicht die Bohne wundert... "macht mehr Daylies" ... ja warum machens denn keine Daylies? Weil se kein Bock auf das dumme rumgebashe haben... und wenn ihr dann mit so dummen Sprüchen kommt...

Mein Persönliches Resümee : Arena, viel mehr die Abhärtung, hat das ganze Spiel zerstört, es ist nicht mehr möglich als PvP-Einsteiger ( Full-PvE-Ausrüstung ) noch Land zu sehen. Es ist zwar möglich durch die Ruf-Ausrüstung an ~ 80 - 100 Resilience zu kommen, aber was bringt mir das gegen 400 - 500 Resilience mit 35% Crit und 12k HP ? 

Entweder es wird ein Scanner "eingebaut" der das Equipp ( und das Equipp in den Taschen : Gab son paar Fälle in denen Leute ihre Waffen vorher geschärft -> abgelegt und dann wieder angezogen haben ) abtastet... und es wie von 10-19; 20-29 usw... eingestuft wird ~ 0 - 70 Resilience, 70 - 125, 125 - 180 usw.

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre einfach, dass die Arena-Server umsonst betretbar werden und die Arenen auf den restlichen Servern abgeschafft werden. Dann kann jeder dens nach Arena bockt aufen Arenaserver gehn und die restlichen "Kackboons, die alls nur am whin0rn sind und möglichst schnell transen sollen um den ganzen Pros ihren Spielspaß nicht zu verderben" können ihrem PvE-Alltag nachgehen. 

So, jetzt dürft ihr mich zuflamen, dass ich eure schöne heile Welt zerstöre... wisst ihr was? ich machs gern!


----------



## Grimmzahn (30. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> PvP abschaffen -> keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> (Und das mein ich durchaus ernst: 99% aller Threads, die sich über WoW aufregen, gehen nur auf PvP ein.)



quoted for truth


----------



## Domiel (30. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen unqualifizierten Kommentar schon höre kommt mir die Galle hoch.
> 
> Hätte ich als ich WoW angefangen habe, auch nur in Ansätzen geahnt, was mir auf nem PvP-Server schwant, hätte ich deinem "Rat" auch folge geleistet.
> 
> ...



gehts noch? wenn willst du hier was vorgaukeln? wenn mann sich so aufregt als lowie auf einen pvp server ständig gekillt wird, dann hättest du doch schon gleich am anfang wechseln können! also heul hier nicht rum und beschwer dich über sachen die du selber nicht ändern wolltest.


----------



## airace (30. April 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> wenn mann sich so aufregt als lowie auf einen pvp server ständig gekillt wird, dann hättest du doch schon gleich am anfang wechseln können!


aber wenn er so wie ich nicht wuste was dieses kleine PvP hinter dem Realmname heist...weil wow war mein erstes MMORPG....und PvP in WoW hat mich noch nie interesiert...kp warum warscheinlich weil mier das raiden mehr spass macht....


----------



## Angvar (30. April 2008)

Also ich spiele eigentlich so gut wie NUR PvP, das kommt aber wahrscheinliche daher das ich vorher 2-3 Jahre lang DAoC gespielt hab und da lag nun einmal der Hauptfokus auf PvP, da gabs nur eine Raidinstanz in die man ca. 1x pro Monat ging.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das das PvP mitlerweile ein wenig abgedroschen wirkt.

Deswegen wird ein PvP-spacken (wie es einer so schön genannt hat) weniger eure teuren Server in Zukunft belasten da mehr als genug Alternativen in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (30. April 2008)

Morgen zusammen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mir jetzt nicht ALLE Seiten durchgelesen, weil sich die Standpunkte doch immer wieder wiederholen. (5 Seiten genügen mir *g*). Meiner Ansicht nach ist WoW als PVE Spiel entwickelt und vermarket worden. Aufgrund von firmenpolitischen Gründen (wie mache ich noch mehr Geld) hat sich Blizzard an dem Spagat versucht, dem PVP Anteil deutlich zu erhöhen. Leider ist das suboptimal gelungen den PVP Anteil vernünftig zu implementieren. Man fährt nicht konsequent eine Linie sondern die Geldgeilheit verführt dazu alle Spieler zu binden. Die umstrittenen Änderungen der Arena und die relativ leicht erreichbaren PVP Sets, Wegfall vieler Pre-Quests und das Plus an XP zwischen 20 und 60 sind alles Beispiele dafür. Ich selbst bin erst Späteinsteiger und erst seit 9/07 dabei, aber selbst mir fällt das schon auf das ständig irgendetwas verändert wird. Ich vermute auch, das die ständigen Änderungen an den Klassen auch manchen fragen lassen, ist das noch der Charakter den ich ursprünglich machen wollte? Dieser Trend empfinde ich auch als störend. Noch habe ich meinen Spaß am twinken und  ich versuche möglichst alle Klassen wenigstens anzuspielen. Mein Handwerk zu meistern, aber so werde ich nicht mehr lange bei WoW bleiben. Zuviel Hin und her von Blizzard nervt und auch gewisse Spielertypen nerven ebenfalls. Noch empfinde ich es als schade, das bisher erreichte einfach aufzugeben um ein neues Spiel zu beginnen.
Ich wünsche mir klare Trennung vom PVP, analog Guild Wars. Weg mit dem nervigen stupiden Ruf farmen! Keine synthetischen SF Inis wie in der Scherbenwelt. 

Schönen Tag noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldschurke (30. April 2008)

Bullet1990 schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt doch sicher mal das verlangen, wenn er durch Strangle läuft und nen lowie sieht, den ma schnell umzuknocken und vielleicht mal an seiner Leiche stehen zu bleiben und den wieder zu killen, aber was manchmal abläuft ist wirklich krass. Da zahlt man >10€ im Monat und wird wirklich 3 Stunden von irgend einem 70er ständig gekillt. Schafft man es abzuhauen findet der dich, dann geht das Ganze von vorne los. Manchmal wundere ich mich, wer freiwillig stundenlang irgendwelche Lowies onehittet. Wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an so was sinnloses zu tun? Das macht doch nach maximal einer Stunde kein Spaß mehr. Anscheinend gibt es doch Leute, die nichts zu tun haben oder nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen.
> Obwohl mir das PvP am besten in WoW gefällt muss ich euch wirklich zustimmen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ich meinerseits stehe nur mit meinem lvl 40 im schlingendorntal rum. und kille die noobs und 45er weil ich ein recht gutes equitment hab für meinen lvl (nicht pvp geskillt)
Aber wiso sich von nem 70er ganken lassen ??? ganz einfach auf nen twink umloggen und weiterzocken oder seinen eigenen 70er holen oder kumpels ist eigentlich ganz einfach bei der horde stehn zum beispiel immer eine Gruppe 70er herum die nur darauf warten ehre zu looten indem sie sich die 70er ganker vom halse schaffen und ihr könnt nur da stehen und /lachen oder so eingeben und zusehen wie die 70er gruppe den Ganker mehrmals übel verderescht sodass ihm lachen und sehen vergeht meist loggen leute auch auf den 70er um weil sie von Dir oder so Gegankt wurden und dann dir eine lektion erteilen wollen...
Also Leute aufgepasst wer net das zeug hat gegankt zu werden oder ganken zu wollen geht auf nen pve server bis ihr vool epic habt dann könnt ihr wieder zurück dann ists fair und ihr könnt die lowies bestrafen


----------



## Seelentraum (30. April 2008)

Tja, wenn das alles so weiter geht wie bisher, wird bald das PvE abgesetzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ganzen Leute können sich doch nicht mehr daran ergötzen mit 39 ( bzw. 24 ) anderen
vor einem Meterhohen Encounter zu stehen, ihn in einer epischen Schlacht zu vermöbeln und 
sich dann im TS über einen blödsinnigen Wipe kaputt zu lachen.

Da steht man lieber irgendwo in der Ecke eines BG's oder Arena und wartet...
"Das ... wird in 30 Sekunden gestartet"  HURRAY. 
Dann! Kurz, mit möglichst VIIIELLL DÄMÄGE die Kontrahenden umsäbeln.
Das geht natürlich ganz gut, denn mit dem in der 4 Monatigen Spielerfahrung
er"arbeiteten" ÄÄPIX-Equip kann man Spieler bis LVL 55 One Hitten! ( Das hat man tagelang getestet )
Und Das will was heißen!!!
Dann macht man nen Screenshot vom höchsten Crit, postet ihn irgendwo,
und lässt sich bejubeln.
DAS IST SPIELERLEBNIS PUR!
Man weiß zwar nicht was die komischen Abkürzungen TK, BT und ZA heißen...aber das ist bestimmt nichts wichtiges...

Grüße..


----------



## RyniaUnda (30. April 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Naja in den US Foren ist das "geheule" gegenüber der Arena sehr groß geworden.
> 
> So wird in den Foren für die Abschafung der Arnea gebeten.(Was ich für übertrieben halte).
> ....



Du bist wohl echt nicht seit Release bei WoW dabei.
1) PvP war in WoW nie so der Bringer
2) PvP wurde notgedrungen ins Spiel gebracht, weil die Community drauf bestanden hat. Blizzard hat selbst schon oft zugegeben, dass sie trotz des Fraktionskonfliktes "nur" paar BG's einführen wollten und die Klassen so weit wie möglich ausbalancen wollen.
3) WoW ist primär auf PvE ausgelegt
4) wie schon ein Poster gemeint hat, sind die meisten (99%) Whine-Threads auf Grund von PvP in den Foren ("Nerft die"; "Klasse XY ist nicht fair"; "Nehmt der Klasse bitte {Klassendefinierende Fertigkeit einsetzen zB: Blenden beim Schurken oder Blinzeln beim Magier}, das ist ja so unfair!"

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn Blizz das macht, dass man eine gewisse Wertung braucht um PvP-Epics zutragen, dann kann ich nur lachen und lauthals JA schreien. Es kann nicht sein, dass man durch beschissenes BG-Zergen (weil 95% der Spieler mit S1 können ihren Char aber null spielen aber rennen mit unverdienten Epics herum) an Epics rankommt die es locker mit T4 aufnehmen. Früher musste man für Epics in PvP monatelang am BG gut (!) kämpfen um einen Rang zu erreichen und dann auch zu verdeidigen. Das war so gesehen fair, denn die PvEler mussten genauso Monate in harten Raids verbringen um an T2 oder sogar T2,5 zukommen (das war in etwa das Itemniveau vom Rang 14 Set+Waffen)

Die Sache mit Arena ... naja ... persönlich finde ich es schade, dass sich alles Richtung Arena verlagert hat. Ich hatte gehofft, dass Arena ein ganz eigenes Ding wird im Vergleich zu den BG's ... so ähnlich wie ne 5 Mann Ini nicht das selbe ist wie nen Raid.


Achja ... da fällt mir noch eine ganz lustige Geschichte ein: Wir haben auf unserem Server (RP-PvE) ja einen der Topplatzierten aus der S1 und S2 (also die mit epischen arenadrachen). Dieser welcher, seineszeichens Hexer hat sich irgendwann in der Phase von S2 gedacht er nutz seine Kontakte zu paar GM's und ließ sich auf einen PvP-Server transferieren. Aber dann musste er auf einmal feststellen wie hart das Leben auf so einem Server sein kann, wenn man direkt nach verlassen von Shattrath nur noch gekankt wird. Also summa summarum kam dieser Hexer zwei Wochen später wieder auf seine geschützte Welt. Und ja man kann von PvE auf PvP transferieren ... man muss halt paar GMs kennen.


----------



## Lexort (30. April 2008)

RyniaUnda schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wenn Blizz das macht, dass man eine gewisse Wertung braucht um PvP-Epics zutragen, dann kann ich nur lachen und lauthals JA schreien. Es kann nicht sein, dass man durch beschissenes BG-Zergen (weil 95% der Spieler mit S1 können ihren Char aber null spielen aber rennen mit unverdienten Epics herum) an Epics rankommt die es locker mit T4 aufnehmen. Früher musste man für Epics in PvP monatelang am BG gut (!) kämpfen um einen Rang zu erreichen und dann auch zu verdeidigen. Das war so gesehen fair, denn die PvEler mussten genauso Monate in harten Raids verbringen um an T2 oder sogar T2,5 zukommen (das war in etwa das Itemniveau vom Rang 14 Set+Waffen)



Dann sollen Sie das Ehresystem, ein neues Ehresystem basteln - aber nicht dieses Arenagehampel zur Pflicht erklären!


----------



## Eckhexaule (30. April 2008)

Sers,

muss jetzt auch mal meine Meinung kund tun.
Warum regt Ihr Euch so auf?
Es ist ja jedem freigestellt ob er PVP oder PVE macht.
Ich hab beide Klamotten, könnt ja auch beides holen.
Ich hab aber auch schon mit T5 nen S3 gehackt.
Es wird niemand gezwungen PVP zu machen, aber PVE musst machen um auf 70 zu kommen.
Und die PVP´ler beschweren sich doch auch nicht.
Zu WOW gehört nun mal beides! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Wer nicht PVP machen will muss nicht!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Lexort (30. April 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> muss jetzt auch mal meine Meinung kund tun.
> Warum regt Ihr Euch so auf?
> ...



PVP ja gerne hab ja meinen Jäger auch genau dafür hochgezogen - Arena nie und nimmer!
Wenn jetzt endgültig PVP Ausrüstung von diesem Arenablödsinn abhängt ist das ja wohl ein Grund richtig sauer zu werden.


----------



## Deadchi (30. April 2008)

Pvp wird niemals abgeschafft da könnt ihr noch so heulen in diesem jahr werden einige pvp lastige mmorpgs rauskommen und blizz will natürlich nicht das zu viele kunden wechseln deswegen wird pvp in der nächsten zeit noch erweitert mit neuen elementen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was auch zeit wird pve gibs doch genug was man machen kann aber pvp muss endlich mal gepusht werden !

Arena is das beste beispiel season 4 nur noch für bestimmte wertung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das bringt endlich wieder spielspaß nun hatt es auch einen Sinn mehr als 10 Spiele in der Woche zu machen !

und wenn pvp abgeschafft würde dann auch die items und dann würden sicher 80% alle spieler halbnackt dastehen xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. April 2008)

Waldschurke schrieb:


> Also Leute aufgepasst wer net das zeug hat gegankt zu werden oder ganken zu wollen *geht auf nen pve server bis ihr vool epic habt dann könnt ihr wieder zurück dann ists fair und ihr könnt die lowies bestrafen*



ich glaube man kann nicht von einem pve, auf einen pvp server wechseln.

/edit: ausser, wie jemand wohl oben behauptet hat, man hat "gute kontakte" zu gm's. was ich aber dennoch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich finde.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Pvp wird niemals abgeschafft da könnt ihr noch so heulen in diesem jahr werden einige pvp lastige mmorpgs rauskommen und blizz will natürlich nicht das zu viele kunden wechseln deswegen wird pvp in der nächsten zeit noch erweitert mit neuen elementen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer an ernsthaftem PvP im Sinne eines echten Wettkampfs sucht, der wird WoW eh mit dem Erscheinen von WAR, AoC oder einem anderen Spiel den Rücken kehren.

Und die, die das PvP in WoW für das Nonplus-Ultra halten, die sind naiv und stur genug um auch ohne Arena oder BGs Blizz brav die Euros in den kollektiven Rachen zu werfen.



> und wenn pvp abgeschafft würde dann auch die items und dann würden sicher 80% alle spieler halbnackt dastehen xD



Selber Schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadchi (30. April 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> ich glaube man kann nicht von einem pve, auf einen pvp server wechseln.




Rischtisch sonst wären die Pve server im lvl bereich voll ^^und mit 70 keine sau mehr da :O


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

Nochmals ... WoW wurde als PVE - Spiel konzipiert, und weniger als PVP. PVP wurde als "Randerscheinung" in Form der BGs und einiger weniger PVP - Server eingebaut. Soweit klar ? Gut. 

Die Änderungen, die mit dem Arena - System aufkamen, haben dem Spiel an sich nicht gut getan. Wie schon weiter oben gesagt wurde, Blizzard will damit soviel Geld verdienen wie möglich, und will so wenig Kunden wie möglich an andere Spiele verlieren. 
ABER ! Warum hat der größte Teil der altgedienten Spieler mit WoW angefangen ? Wegen dem PVE - Content, nicht wegen der Möglichkeit des PVPs. 

Die Grätsche, die Blizzard im Moment macht, kann nur in die Hose gehen; die Spieler, die lieber Content als Prügelei haben wollen, werden sich peu a peu verabschieden, die Spieler, die sich lieber prügeln, werden das eine gewisse Zeit machen und dann auch verschwinden. 

Kurzfristig gewinnt Blizzard, da es immer mehr Kunden anzieht. Mittel- und langfristig wird Blizz aber verlieren, weil die eigentliche Zielgruppe, für die das Spiel entworfen worden ist, sich verabschiedet, und andere Spiele wie z.B. HdRO den Vorzu geben.


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

Aber Du sagst es selber so schön: einige PvP Server und weitgehend PvE Server. Wer sich ab PvP nervt sollte sich nicht auf einem PvP Server rumtrollen.
Ich mag das PvE im WoW auch sehr, doch die Einführung der Arena fand ich prima. Mir persönlich macht Arena spass auch wenn die Wertung nicht weit oben is^^
Wers mag macht es - wers hasst lässt es. Wo liegt das Problem? Richtig! Darin, dass gewisse Leute einfach etwas suchen worüber sie sich aufregen können, weil die anderen, welche im PvP vorankommen "leicht" an ein tolles EQ kommen


----------



## Damatar (30. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich die arena geht mir auch auf den sack, mach viel lieber bg, dahe hab ich auch nur einen char der n paar arena klamotten hatt, aber mit dem mach ich die net mehr, ich warte lieber auf lotlk , und meine anderen chars tummeln sich auf bg ich sach ma so ich würd net weinen wen arena wechfällt, aber bg´s? mall ehrlich wenn mann sich ma die unfähigkeit und das leechen wechläst das zurzeit irgendwie vorherscht, so hab ich doch spaß an av (zumindes vor der änderung) wenns ma wieder ne gutte gruppe war und wie nen riechtig geilen figth hatten, und die leute auch gutt hummor hatten. Da wär ich traurig drumm wen das wech fallen würde, zudem wass sollen dann gelegenheitsspieler machen wenn se 70 sind? INIS?!? gutter witz  ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Aber Du sagst es selber so schön: einige PvP Server und weitgehend PvE Server. Wer sich ab PvP nervt sollte sich nicht auf einem PvP Server rumtrollen.
> Ich mag das PvE im WoW auch sehr, doch die Einführung der Arena fand ich prima. Mir persönlich macht Arena spass auch wenn die Wertung nicht weit oben is^^
> Wers mag macht es - wers hasst lässt es. Wo liegt das Problem? Richtig! Darin, dass gewisse Leute einfach etwas suchen worüber sie sich aufregen können, weil die anderen, welche im PvP vorankommen "leicht" an ein tolles EQ kommen



neee ich glaube viel regen sich eher darüber auf, dass die Klassen ausschließlich im Hinsicht auf das PvP Balancing verändert werden. Das wiederum hat aber, da es keine Trennung gibt, auch Auswirkungen auf PvE. Und so wies aussieht sind diese Anderungen eher nicht so beliebt.

Und die Angst ist vermutlich, wenn sich der Fokus noch mehr Richtung PvP verschiebt, dass dann solche Änderungen gravierender und häufiger werden und das PvE darunter leidet.


----------



## Damatar (30. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Aber Du sagst es selber so schön: einige PvP Server und weitgehend PvE Server. Wer sich ab PvP nervt sollte sich nicht auf einem PvP Server rumtrollen.
> Ich mag das PvE im WoW auch sehr, doch die Einführung der Arena fand ich prima. Mir persönlich macht Arena spass auch wenn die Wertung nicht weit oben is^^
> Wers mag macht es - wers hasst lässt es. Wo liegt das Problem? Richtig! Darin, dass gewisse Leute einfach etwas suchen worüber sie sich aufregen können, weil die anderen, welche im PvP vorankommen "leicht" an ein tolles EQ kommen


 ich glaub das problem is das die danach in bgs reingehen mit deren arenaeqiupt und die bglers einfach so wechmoschen, was net die feine eglische is, sollen se nur arena bleiben da treffen se auf ebenbörtige gegner .


----------



## Tolan (30. April 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> flamet mich, flamet mich...
> 
> aber ich bin noch immer dafür das wenn man z.b Drachenlederbeinschützer des Gladiators equipen will, eine nachricht kommt die lautet:
> 
> ...


ich stimme dir 100% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüsse


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2008)

geistig..


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich glaub das problem is das die danach in bgs reingehen mit deren arenaeqiupt und die bglers einfach so wechmoschen, was net die feine eglische is, sollen se nur arena bleiben da treffen se auf ebenbörtige gegner .



Stimmt. Eine Zusatzoption wäre die Einführung der Trennung von PvE / PvP Equipten Leuten. Resp. Bgs werden nach Kills / wertungen gegliedert um somit auf ebenbürtige Gegner zu treffen und ned 1-3hit wonders.

edit: Kleidung welche bei anmeldung getragen wird muss im bg so beibehalten werden. Sprich: EQ Wechsel in BG verbieten. ( So schliesst man aus mit pve anzumelden und dann auf s3 umzuspeccen im bg)


----------



## Arido (30. April 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Gut so. Verziehen sich die Spacken welche Twinks beim Leveln umhauen und sich einen drauf wixen endlich von den Servern.



Schlechte Wortwahl, inhaltlich voll richtig!




M°ýË schrieb:


> @Sarad Blizzard hat genug Geld..
> Beispiele:
> 13 Euro im Monat
> 20 Euro für den Charaktertransfer
> ...



Das ist der Sinn der Marktwirtschaft! Vieleicht kommst Du auch einmal dahinter.^^


----------



## Caliostra (30. April 2008)

*nickt in Richtung Ohrensammler* 

Vollkommen richtig.

Das man die Items in BG/Arena/PVE unterteilt, und auch nur dort verwenden kann hat was für sich.


----------



## Dardmok (30. April 2008)

ich finde dass nicht nur arena, was wirklich nicht viel mit pvp zu tun hat.
sondenr auch bgs, gut belohnt werden sollte.
der kampf gegen die andere fraktion, was wichtigeres kann es (im pvp) doch im spielkontext nicht geben.
--> wiedereinführung der ränge.
   und besseres items, die guten eben rangabhängig



btw. wer sich 3h von nem 70iger killen lässt ist selber schuld, entweder umloggen und mit nem andere char was machen oder mal n gues buch lesen.
oder aber (viel besser) mimimimimimimimimimi


----------



## Anoth (30. April 2008)

meine worte: die ganzen pvp leute auf warhammer abschieden und pvp aus wow rauslöschen, oder nur noch die classic bgs (WSG, Arathi, Altes AV) drin lassen, für leute die gerne anderen auf die nuss gehen oder einen grudn suchen um mit pvp an den raidleiter zu nerven.


----------

